# HR34 from DirecTV - Why Current Customers Treated So Poorly



## akopperl

I've been a customer for 10 years and have every package they offer. I called today asking for an HR34 receiver and they told me they could not guarantee it. I would get whatever the technician has at the time of install. I can't take the risk of ordering a receiver and have the technician show up with an HR24 - which I already have. 

I don't understand a business model where a new customer can end up with the brand new HR34 - yet an existing, long time customer may end up with an older, less capable model, if they order at the same time. I understand that some new customers may not end up with the HR34, but a a 10 year customer should never take a back seat to a new customer. DirecTV should be able to guarantee me an HR34 even if it means a wait of several weeks.

I can buy the HR34 elsewhere, but the additional costs for the switch and the installation are cost prohibitive. Any ideas on how to get an HR34 from DirecTV?


----------



## lparsons21

Since the HR34 is a much different receiver sold in a slightly different way, I think you got a CSR that has no clue. If you order one, it will cost and cost more than any of the other HRs.

Maybe another call is in order!


----------



## Davenlr

You can buy the HR34 elsewhere, then schedule DirecTv to come install it. FWIW, once the HR34 gets into their computer system as an upgrade for existing customers, you WILL be able to specify that model, because its in a totally different classification. Problem right now is, the CSRs dont know about that, since its not going to be available to existing customers until February, so they are reading off the old cards


----------



## CCarncross

If you aren't in a rollout market, be patient and you'll be able to get one soon. Don't forget that you being with them for 10 years puts you in a minority group...nowadays, most people have absolutely zero loyalty...companies are starting to see that and have changed their business models accordingly. I don't like it either, but thats how the worled works now, you can either get on board or stay behind. I've been with them since 1997.


----------



## gio12

Because most loyal customers are suck in contracts and DIRECTV can give a rats a$$ about loyalty, IMO.

Once the HR34 gets to the SFLA market, I will ask for an upgrade as a 11 yr customer. If not, then I am off to Uverse. I have it right no installed under the free 30 days, and it seems as good as DIRECTV in about every way. Plus I get free NFL Red Zone and the new wireless DVR if I stay past my 20 days.

I prefer to stay with DIRECTV as I like to be loyal and I don't want to loose my programing on my DVRs. But if DIRECTV is not willing to show any loyalty, why should I

I have been loyal to Bellsouth/Cingular/AT&T Wireless for 21 yrs. Basic calling plans the entire time. I get any promo I want and frequent upgrades JUST for ASKING. Sure, I pay, but i am willing to do the same with DIRECTV. I only asked for 1 thing with DIRECTV in 11 years. MRV and got it after many, many calls to supervisors. Its like pulling teeth!


----------



## Herdfan

gio12 said:


> If not, then I am off to Uverse. I have it right no installed under the free 30 days, and *it seems as good as DIRECTV in about every way. *


Sorry, but not even close. My M-I-L has Uverse and she can only get 2 HD streams where she is. She can only watch HD in the main location and the HD PQ is not anywhere close to what DirecTV has.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

So how many single HR34 threads are we gonna have going even though we have a dedicated discussion thread? Im just sayin...


----------



## I WANT MORE

elwaylite said:


> So many single HR34 threads are we gonna have going even though we have a dedicated discussion thread? Im just sayin...


+1


----------



## gio12

Herdfan said:


> Sorry, but not even close. My M-I-L has Uverse and she can only get 2 HD streams where she is. She can only watch HD in the main location and the HD PQ is not anywhere close to what DirecTV has.


Sorry, but that YOUR area. :sure: Not mine! I get 4 HD streams and PQ is the same. Then again, i only have 2 TV and don't need more.


----------



## TheFigurehead

Like I stated in a different thread, Customer Care refused to activate my new HR-34. Told me that ONLY new customers were eligable. Obviously, he is wrong, but it goes to show that DirecTV has some serious issues getting out consistant information to their customer facing employees. 

I might try again today... not sure if DirecTV has staff available to help.


----------



## RunnerFL

There's no entitlement with DirecTV, not sure why people think there should be.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

You all need to realize that these things are new, very limited and not available in all areas. When people call and demand something that is not available then they are going to be upset.

Be patient and don't get upset. Not all of the installers have even been trained on this yet.


----------



## sigma1914

gio12 said:


> Sorry, but that YOUR area. :sure: Not mine! I get 4 HD streams and PQ is the same. Then again, i only have 2 TV and don't need more.


PQ is the same everywhere on Uverse...only the number of streams varies. I have both, too, and find PQ not as bad as I expected but not even close to DIRECTV.

What gets me is you and others feel entitled to free stuff and discounts and hate new customers get them, then you do the same thing...switch (or continue to threaten to every week in your case) to get free stuff and discounts...which you feel isn't fair. Makes no sense, but whatever.


----------



## dpeters11

Some people are more sensitive to video quality, like an audiophile may say something sounds bad, but I can't hear what they're hearing. I think the same happens with video.


----------



## sigma1914

dpeters11 said:


> Some people are more sensitive to video quality, like an audiophile may say something sounds bad, but I can't hear what they're hearing. I think the same happens with video.


I'm the same way...I can't hear big differences in audio but am picky about PQ.


----------



## akopperl

Thanks for the replies. I'll just hold tight for now.

I'm not talking about entitlement, but just basic customer service. I'm not saying I should get it first -I was being told regardless of the situation, they will NEVER be able to guarantee me an HR34. As a long standing customer, why should I potentially watch new customers in my area get the HR34 without any means to get one through DirecTV? Also, I am not asking for a free upgrade, I am willing to pay full price and agree to extend my contract. The CSR actually told me to get it on my own from a 3rd party supplier and get it installed on my own. 

If I got one from a 3rd party, would DirecTV do the install for $49 supplying the switch, etc.?


----------



## dpeters11

The rep was simply wrong. They can't guarantee an HR24, and that's what the rep was basing it on. The HR34 and THR22 are not in the same situation.


----------



## Shades228

akopperl said:


> I've been a customer for 10 years and have every package they offer. I called today asking for an HR34 receiver and they told me they could not guarantee it. I would get whatever the technician has at the time of install. I can't take the risk of ordering a receiver and have the technician show up with an HR24 - which I already have.
> 
> I don't understand a business model where a new customer can end up with the brand new HR34 - yet an existing, long time customer may end up with an older, less capable model, if they order at the same time. I understand that some new customers may not end up with the HR34, but a a 10 year customer should never take a back seat to a new customer. DirecTV should be able to guarantee me an HR34 even if it means a wait of several weeks.
> 
> I can buy the HR34 elsewhere, but the additional costs for the switch and the installation are cost prohibitive. Any ideas on how to get an HR34 from DirecTV?


First off a HR34 is not classified as a HD DVR. Secondly you can order one from from online retailers.

However there is good news. You can get an HR 34 guaranteed in about 45 days for the cost of $399.

So I guess we'll see you back in 45 days complaining about how they want to charge you.


----------



## NR4P

To answer the question of the thread about current customers being treated so poorly, its common in most public companies.

If you listen to the earnings calls of public companies that offer services (cable, sat, cellular, etc.), they focus on new subscribers, increase in average monthly revenue (aka ARPU or ANSC) and churn rates. New subs win over everything. As long as the new customer rate exceeds the churn rate (i.e. disconnects), they are growing.

We are conditioned to wheel and deal after all contracts end. Granted if there's a mass exodus for dissatisfaction, then things may be modified but historically, this rarely happens.


----------



## Herdfan

sigma1914 said:


> What gets me is you and others feel entitled to free stuff and discounts and hate new customers get them, then you do the same thing...switch (or continue to threaten to every week in your case) to get free stuff and discounts...which you feel isn't fair. Makes no sense, but whatever.


I don't feel entitled and I never call and try to get free stuff. I have been a DirecTV customer since 1994 and really have no other options, so I'm not going anywhere. But I do get aggravated that as a $3K+ a year customer, I can't get the latest equipment, but someone with the lowest package that hasn't paid them a cent does.


----------



## sigma1914

Herdfan said:


> I don't feel entitled and I never call and try to get free stuff. I have been a DirecTV customer since 1994 and really have no other options, so I'm not going anywhere. But I do get aggravated that as a $3K+ a year customer, I can't get the latest equipment, but someone with the lowest package that hasn't paid them a cent does.


You got a HR34 before a ton of people. So, how aren't you getting the latest equipment?


----------



## Shades228

NR4P said:


> To answer the question of the thread about current customers being treated so poorly, its common in most public companies.
> 
> If you listen to the earnings calls of public companies that offer services (cable, sat, cellular, etc.), they focus on new subscribers, increase in average monthly revenue (aka ARPU or ANSC) and churn rates. New subs win over everything. As long as the new customer rate exceeds the churn rate (i.e. disconnects), they are growing.
> 
> We are conditioned to wheel and deal after all contracts end. Granted if there's a mass exodus for dissatisfaction, then things may be modified but historically, this rarely happens.


Please explain how existing customers are treated poorly as I've never understood this. Very few customers from DIRECTV are still around from when you had to buy your own equipment to get setup. Out of those I'd bet none of them have never been given a free upgrade at some point in their life with DIRECTV.

Satellite new customer offers exist because they would be unable to sign up new customers without them due to their business models vs cable. Now if you want them to switch to a cable model, which people love to compare them by because cable gives them whatever equipment they have in the shop, then you need to start adding in rental costs to your bill.

Given that DIRECTV has a churn rate of 1.5% and you can read the threads of all the discounts across the web they take care of their existing customers. The fact is people like to complain about what they don't get and never state what they do get.

Every time a new piece of technology comes out you have people pissed off because they can't get it. SWM was like this, every time a new HD DVR comes out it's like this, and WHDVR is like this and it's not DIRECTV's fault that people think they deserve the latest and "greatest" every time something comes out. DIRECTV has not said that existing customers will never get this. What they have said is that right now it's only available for new installs and existing customers had to wait a whole 3 months if they want to get it from DIRECTV. People right now are getting them through retailers there's a whole thread about it.

As much as people love to postulate how good other providers really are compared to a service they've been paying for for however many years they should just go to that company. The fact that they choose to come here and complain shows that they see a value and know that there is something they're getting that they can't get elsewhere, or not as good in some aspect, it's just whining. If another provider was truly better for someone they would just switch because that would be the smart thing to do.


----------



## NR4P

Shades I wasn't agreeing or disagreeing, just trying to answer the OP's original question with corporate practices that seems to have contributed to their perception.


----------



## Shades228

NR4P said:


> Shades I wasn't agreeing or disagreeing, just trying to answer the OP's original question with corporate practices that seems to have contributed to their perception.


Fair enough I read the last part of your opening sentence as agreeing with the situation. Sorry if that post seemed mainly directed as you, because I quoted only your post, because it was more of a response to about 4 posts.


----------



## akopperl

Shades228 said:


> First off a HR34 is not classified as a HD DVR. Secondly you can order one from from online retailers.
> 
> However there is good news. You can get an HR 34 guaranteed in about 45 days for the cost of $399.
> 
> So I guess we'll see you back in 45 days complaining about how they want to charge you.


If you read my second post - you would see I am more than willing to pay for the HR34 and their installation charge. What I would like to avoid is going to a 3rd party installer that will try to charge me ridiculous rates for the switch, install, etc. If DirecTV is willing to do it for less, why should I overpay. Just trying to find out, based on other people's experiences, what DirecTV will cover. Try reading the entire thread, before you take an unnecessary shot at me.

There is nothing wrong with complaining about a practice that is not well thought out. Why should a customer pay for a product and service and have no idea what they are getting? Basically DirecTV tells you, the paying customer, you'll take whatever receiver we show up with. This has happened to me before.

I just want a fair shot at the hardware and to be treated like a valued customer. As you can see they have issues. According to many posters, the CSR gave me bad information.


----------



## Shades228

akopperl said:


> If you read my second post - you would see I am more than willing to pay for the HR34 and their installation charge. What I would like to avoid is going to a 3rd party installer that will try to charge me ridiculous rates for the switch, install, etc. If DirecTV is willing to do it for less, why should I overpay. Just trying to find out, based on other people's experiences, what DirecTV will cover. Try reading the entire thread, before you take an unnecessary shot at me.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with complaining about a practice that is not well thought out. Why should a customer pay for a product and service and have no idea what they are getting? Basically DirecTV tells you, the paying customer, you'll take whatever receiver we show up with. This has happened to me before.
> 
> I just want a fair shot at the hardware and to be treated like a valued customer. As you can see they have issues. According to many posters, the CSR gave me bad information.


You can order the HR34 from a retailer and order the installation from DIRECTV.

New customers get whatever they get as well. The HR34 is not a HD DVR it's a HMC so that order can be ordered specifically even for existing customers once available. Now if they make a HR35 then the rule will apply you get what you get unless they overhaul their systems, not likely. As far as the whole cannot guarantee you model number that discussion has been addressed countless times, including in other HR34 threads.

If you had read any of the other HR34 threads you would have gotten this information before this post. Also read the title of your thread and tell me that reads "Where can I get an HR34?" it's clear by the title that you're upset that DIRECTV will not order you an HR34 and you assume that you will have to pay things you won't if you did some research. There's a stickied thread in this same forum you posted in and if you had read even the last 5 pages you would have his information.


----------



## akopperl

NR4P said:


> To answer the question of the thread about current customers being treated so poorly, its common in most public companies.
> 
> If you listen to the earnings calls of public companies that offer services (cable, sat, cellular, etc.), they focus on new subscribers, increase in average monthly revenue (aka ARPU or ANSC) and churn rates. New subs win over everything. As long as the new customer rate exceeds the churn rate (i.e. disconnects), they are growing.
> 
> We are conditioned to wheel and deal after all contracts end. Granted if there's a mass exodus for dissatisfaction, then things may be modified but historically, this rarely happens.


You are right new customer growth is important - but so is customer retention. For example, if new subscribers increase significantly (+5% from your prior month base), but overall subscriptions only go up 1%, you have an issue - the model may not be sustainable. You are working very hard, for very little. DirecTV may be an exception as many people have limited options - satellite or your cable company.

In my previous business, if we didn't guarantee our longest standing and highest volume customers, the best rates, best service and best/newest products - we would have went out of business. Too many customers would have went to another brand.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

It's pretty simple. Money and constricted supply.

DirecTV knows if they add a new customer it increases their revenues more than if they just add $5 to the monthly bill of a current customer. So they are prioritizing new customers over current ones.

Once the supply problems end, they'll offer them to everyone, because any increase in revenue is better than none.


----------



## Shades228

akopperl said:


> You may be right growth is important - but so is customer retention. For example, if new subscribers go up by 5%, but overall subscriptions only go up 1%, you have an issue - the model may not be sustainable. You are working very hard, for very little. DirecTV may be an exception as many people have limited options - satellite or your cable company.
> 
> In my previous business, if we didn't guarantee our longest standing and highest volume customers, the best rates, best service and best/newest products - we would have went out of business. Too many customers would have went to another brand.


DIRECTV increasing it's customer base by 1% is 190k customers. That's good growth no matter how you slice it.


----------



## akopperl

Shades228 said:


> Also read the title of your thread and tell me that reads "Where can I get an HR34?" it's clear by the title that you're upset that DIRECTV will not order you an HR34 and you assume that you will have to pay things you won't if you did some research. There's a stickied thread in this same forum you posted in and if you had read even the last 5 pages you would have his information.


I'm not going to argue with you all day. I stand by my statements. The CSR - a DirecTV agent - told me they will NEVER be able to guarantee me an HR34. I could order a DVR, today, tomorrow, next month or next year and I will get whatever DVR they have. She basically said they are available and it is the luck of the draw.

This has happened to me before - so I had no reason to believe she was incorrect. I wanted an HR24 a little while back and I was told - we can't guarantee you the HR24 - you'll take whatever the installer shows up with. To me, that is ridiculous. I can't think of anything else I buy, where I am expected to accept such stupidity. I think it is ok to complain about that - sorry. I though the HR34 was being treated in the same way based on what she told me.

I apologize for not reading the other threads, but my thread was based on what DirecTV told me and I didn't research the entire site. I did read a few threads, but not enough.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

akopperl said:


> You may be right growth is important - but so is customer retention. For example, if new subscribers go up by 5%, but overall subscriptions only go up 1%, you have an issue - the model may not be sustainable. You are working very hard, for very little. DirecTV may be an exception as many people have limited options - satellite or your cable company.
> 
> In my previous business, if we didn't guarantee our longest standing and highest volume customers, the best rates, best service and best/newest products - we would have went out of business. Too many customers would have went to another brand.


To this I would say two things.

1. DirectTV puts their customers under contract for a reason. Okay, one reason is so you can get a free install. But even if you don't get an install at all you still have to sign up for 2 years to activate or change your service. They realize that having you under contract means it's less likely you can really leave as a customer.

2. DirectTV clearly feels they don't directly compete with other services. That many customers can't follow through on quitting DirecTV because DirecTV offers something the other services don't. There is a reason DirecTV pays so much for NFL Sunday Ticket exclusivity, so much that it seems likely they don't directly make the cost back just on Sunday Ticket revenues, but they must consider that Sunday Ticket also contributes to their other revenues, by bringing/retaining customers they wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## akopperl

Shades228 said:


> DIRECTV increasing it's customer base by 1% is 190k customers. That's good growth no matter how you slice it.


Just quoting a hypothetical example - poorly worded. If you acquired a certain number of new subscriptions, but lose almost as many as you gained - you may not survive. I could have stated that you lose more than you gained - just trying to state that customer retention is important. I am sure that DirecTV states the number of new subscribers - then total growth or loss. There is a huge cost for acquiring customers (advertising, hardware, labor, discounted programming, etc.) and if you continue to lose existing customers at a rapid rate - profitability will be a challenge. Most business models like this lose money upon customer inception with profitability improving the longer you remain a customer.

A well run company, will also focus on the number of subscriber's lost, understanding some loss is inevitable, but needs to be controlled.


----------



## akopperl

flipptyfloppity said:


> To this I would say two things.
> 
> 1. DirectTV puts their customers under contract for a reason. Okay, one reason is so you can get a free install. But even if you don't get an install at all you still have to sign up for 2 years to activate or change your service. They realize that having you under contract means it's less likely you can really leave as a customer.
> 
> 2. DirectTV clearly feels they don't directly compete with other services. That many customers can't follow through on quitting DirecTV because DirecTV offers something the other services don't. There is a reason DirecTV pays so much for NFL Sunday Ticket exclusivity, so much that it seems likely they don't directly make the cost back just on Sunday Ticket revenues, but they must consider that Sunday Ticket also contributes to their other revenues, by bringing/retaining customers they wouldn't otherwise have.


Agreed, but if everyone left within two years - they would be in trouble. Obviously, that is not a realistic scenario, but they would have a hard time selling their viability if everyone left after two years.


----------



## TAK3210

Shades228 said:


> ... then you need to start adding in rental costs to your bill.


 Am I the only moh-ron paying a $6 "lease" fee?


----------



## dpeters11

Definitely not. Personally, I have a lease fee and an additional receiver fee.


----------



## TAK3210

dpeters11 said:


> Definitely not. Personally, I have a lease fee and an additional receiver fee.


OK, same here. I feel better.


----------



## CCarncross

It makes absolutely no difference what they call it, you pay $6 for each additional receiver beyond the 1st, whether its called a lease fee or an additional receiver fee, we all pay it.


----------



## The Merg

"akopperl" said:


> I'm not going to argue with you all day. I stand by my statements. The CSR - a DirecTV agent - told me they will NEVER be able to guarantee me an HR34. I could order a DVR, today, tomorrow, next month or next year and I will get whatever DVR they have. She basically said they are available and it is the luck of the draw.
> 
> This has happened to me before - so I had no reason to believe she was incorrect. I wanted an HR24 a little while back and I was told - we can't guarantee you the HR24 - you'll take whatever the installer shows up with. To me, that is ridiculous. I can't think of anything else I buy, where I am expected to accept such stupidity. I think it is ok to complain about that - sorry. I though the HR34 was being treated in the same way based on what she told me.
> 
> I apologize for not reading the other threads, but my thread was based on what DirecTV told me and I didn't research the entire site. I did read a few threads, but not enough.


The point is that the CSR was reading their script about DVRs and you were ordering a HMC. It's very possible the CSR kept confusing HR34 for HR24 as they probably have never heard or been trained on the HR34. So in the CSRs view, what they were telling you was accurate.

- Merg


----------



## Herdfan

sigma1914 said:


> You got a HR34 before a ton of people. So, how aren't you getting the latest equipment?


Yes I did, but I had to go through a third party retailer. And I was paying attention. I could not have called DirecTV and gotten one. And it seems I may not have been supposed to be able to have gotten one from where I did.

Which brings up the point of why can I get one from a 3rd party and not directly from DirecTV? Getting one from a third party still takes one out of inventory that could be used on a new customer.


----------



## Herdfan

flipptyfloppity said:


> It's pretty simple. Money and constricted supply.
> 
> DirecTV knows if they add a new customer it increases their revenues more than if they just add $5 to the monthly bill of a current customer. So they are prioritizing new customers over current ones.
> 
> Once the supply problems end, they'll offer them to everyone, because any increase in revenue is better than none.


I do understand that part, but how many of these "new" customers even know what an HR34 is? Most of these people were going to sign up for service anyway and just happen to be on the right side of an arbitrary date or they could be getting HR21's.

Now if DirecTV were advertising the HR34 and people were calling in based on that advertisement then that is a different story.


----------



## inkahauts

"sigma1914" said:


> PQ is the same everywhere on Uverse...only the number of streams varies. I have both, too, and find PQ not as bad as I expected but not even close to DIRECTV.
> 
> What gets me is you and others feel entitled to free stuff and discounts and hate new customers get them, then you do the same thing...switch (or continue to threaten to every week in your case) to get free stuff and discounts...which you feel isn't fair. Makes no sense, but whatever.


And I think everyone got a new customer thing that was in place when they first signed up. Why should they keep giving you the same new customer deal year after year? With that said,they really need to install a good loyalty reward program for customers who have been around awhile so they can choose certain things after certain amount of time, instead of just automatically giving something randomly once a year. Let us earn points towards free hardware, or what have you.


----------



## Drucifer

elwaylite said:


> So how many single HR34 threads are we gonna have going even though we have a dedicated discussion thread? Im just sayin...


The HMC needs a HMC Forum, not just a single thread.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Herdfan said:


> Yes I did, but I had to go through a third party retailer. And I was paying attention. I could not have called DirecTV and gotten one. And it seems I may not have been supposed to be able to have gotten one from where I did.
> 
> Which brings up the point of why can I get one from a 3rd party and not directly from DirecTV? Getting one from a third party still takes one out of inventory that could be used on a new customer.


DirecTV has different channels, direct and retail. I guess you can get HR34s through retail. My suspicion is that the retailers still sold to sell it only to new customers and the retailers are disregarding this.



Herdfan said:


> I do understand that part, but how many of these "new" customers even know what an HR34 is? Most of these people were going to sign up for service anyway and just happen to be on the right side of an arbitrary date or they could be getting HR21's.
> 
> Now if DirecTV were advertising the HR34 and people were calling in based on that advertisement then that is a different story.


Why advertise something you don't have enough of to go around? A few will find out for themselves, from the website. Others can be upsold by phone reps. Both of these are a lot cheaper than paying for ads to raise awareness of something you might not be able to deliver if they did ask for anyway.



inkahauts said:


> And I think everyone got a new customer thing that was in place when they first signed up. Why should they keep giving you the same new customer deal year after year? With that said,they really need to install a good loyalty reward program for customers who have been around awhile so they can choose certain things after certain amount of time, instead of just automatically giving something randomly once a year. Let us earn points towards free hardware, or what have you.


I agree, it's clearly not cost-effective for them to replace a lot of equipment for each customer every year. They do really have a loyalty program, they just don't tell anyone about it. You are earning points toward free hardware, they just don't make it clear. I would imagine they perceive this saves them money, and they're probably right.

Honestly, it bugs me a bit more than even if you do have ancient hardware, DirecTV can't even upgrade you unless it's to a different class! You cannot specify what equipment you get, so if you have an HR22 right now, there's no way for them (that I know of) to send you an HR24. You can buy one at retail, but then you have to pay. Kinda lame.


----------



## Shades228

TAK3210 said:


> Am I the only moh-ron paying a $6 "lease" fee?





dpeters11 said:


> Definitely not. Personally, I have a lease fee and an additional receiver fee.


As discussed many times this is a mirroring fee for programming. The designation is just to differentiate that a receiver is leased or not.


----------



## bobnielsen

Shades228 said:


> As discussed many times this is a mirroring fee for programming. The designation is just to differentiate that a receiver is leased or not.


Effective Feb 2012 it will be called additional receiver fee, whether leased or owned. That should eliminate a lot of confusion.


----------



## CCarncross

Drucifer said:


> The HMC needs a HMC Forum, not just a single thread.


And when they are more readily available in Feb or so, I'm sure there will be. It doesnt make sense to start touting the feature of the new limited availability HMC until everyone can have access to ordering one. Look at the trouble talking about it here has caused so far.


----------



## Herdfan

inkahauts said:


> And I think everyone got a new customer thing that was in place when they first signed up. Why should they keep giving you the same new customer deal year after year?


Well, if you must know, I have NEVER gotten a new customer deal. DirecTV was a wedding/housewarming present from my parents. We got married and were moving into a new house. It was a new street and cable was not completely built out yet, so my dad had a local TV shop install it while we were on our honeymoon.

Cost was $700 for a receiver and dual LNB dish.

Since then every upgrade to the dish was done by the same local TV shop (Phase III) or myself (Slimline) at my cost. Not even subsidized by DirecTV. All receivers have been bought/acquired at 3rd party retailers (BB, CC, SS, VE).

So actually, I probably do deserve a new customer deal.


----------



## Davenlr

Herdfan said:


> Well, if you must know, I have NEVER gotten a new customer deal. DirecTV was a wedding/housewarming present from my parents. We got married and were moving into a new house. It was a new street and cable was not completely built out yet, so my dad had a local TV shop install it while we were on our honeymoon.
> 
> Cost was $700 for a receiver and dual LNB dish.
> 
> Since then every upgrade to the dish was done by the same local TV shop (Phase III) or myself (Slimline) at my cost. Not even subsidized by DirecTV. All receivers have been bought/acquired at 3rd party retailers (BB, CC, SS, VE).
> 
> So actually, I probably do deserve a new customer deal.


I think a lot of us original subscribers fall into the same category. Like you, I installed my first $700 RCA receiver with 18" dish, and over the years, upgraded from Best Buy, and picked up new dishes at the local satellite dealer. Ive gotten some perks over the years from DirecTv in the form of $5 bill credits, free Red Zone, etc...but never received a new customer deal of any sort. Did get to test a free HD receiver for them a year ago, which was a blast.

I was raised before the entitlement syndrome came about, so I still believe if you want an upgrade, you pay for it. If they offer it free, or discount an installation, then I consider that a reward for being a long time customer, but I surly dont expect it.


----------



## Davenlr

bobnielsen said:


> Effective Feb 2012 it will be called additional receiver fee, whether leased or owned. That should eliminate a lot of confusion.


Never was confused by it myself. So now we really have no way to verify that an owned receiver on our account is actually shown as owned in DirecTv's system, without calling them. Any time a change is made to a computerized system requiring a phone call vs being able to get the information online, I consider a step backwards.


----------



## fluffybear

Davenlr said:


> Never was confused by it myself. So now we really have no way to verify that an owned receiver on our account is actually shown as owned in DirecTv's system, without calling them. Any time a change is made to a computerized system requiring a phone call vs being able to get the information online, I consider a step backwards.


Agreed, the least they could do is under 'My Equipment" is have a column which can be checked by DirecTV to indicate owned equipment. They could even list owned Equipment in a different color if adding a new column is a problem.


----------



## Drucifer

CCarncross said:


> And when they are more readily available in Feb or so, I'm sure there will be. It doesnt make sense to start touting the feature of the new limited availability HMC until everyone can have access to ordering one. Look at the trouble talking about it here has caused so far.


Waiting just allow the current threads to get lost.


----------



## inkahauts

"CCarncross" said:


> And when they are more readily available in Feb or so, I'm sure there will be. It doesnt make sense to start touting the feature of the new limited availability HMC until everyone can have access to ordering one. Look at the trouble talking about it here has caused so far.


You know, I thought so at first too,but upon further thought, I don't think it's needed. It's simply a hr24 with more tuners, so after the initial issues are worked out, why separate it out? As for the rvu parts,those belong in the connected home forum, same as the deca and mrv information.


----------



## inkahauts

"Herdfan" said:


> Well, if you must know, I have NEVER gotten a new customer deal. DirecTV was a wedding/housewarming present from my parents. We got married and were moving into a new house. It was a new street and cable was not completely built out yet, so my dad had a local TV shop install it while we were on our honeymoon.
> 
> Cost was $700 for a receiver and dual LNB dish.
> 
> Since then every upgrade to the dish was done by the same local TV shop (Phase III) or myself (Slimline) at my cost. Not even subsidized by DirecTV. All receivers have been bought/acquired at 3rd party retailers (BB, CC, SS, VE).
> 
> So actually, I probably do deserve a new customer deal.


You have done that by choice. I am sure over the years you could have gotten free receiver upgrades going to hd, etc. What programing deal did you get when you signed up? 

Maybe in feb you should see what they will do for you on a hr34.


----------



## inkahauts

"Davenlr" said:


> I think a lot of us original subscribers fall into the same category. Like you, I installed my first $700 RCA receiver with 18" dish, and over the years, upgraded from Best Buy, and picked up new dishes at the local satellite dealer. Ive gotten some perks over the years from DirecTv in the form of $5 bill credits, free Red Zone, etc...but never received a new customer deal of any sort. Did get to test a free HD receiver for them a year ago, which was a blast.
> 
> I was raised before the entitlement syndrome came about, so I still believe if you want an upgrade, you pay for it. If they offer it free, or discount an installation, then I consider that a reward for being a long time customer, but I surly dont expect it.


What was your programing package when you signed up?


----------



## Herdfan

inkahauts said:


> You have done that by choice.......What programing deal did you get when you signed up?
> 
> Maybe in feb you should see what they will do for you on a hr34.


Yes I have. Kind of picky about who touches my stuff. Don't want a DirecTV installer messing with ANYTHING. On the other hand, it has saved DirecTV a lot of money.

None that I know of. Back then DirecTV had some of the programming and USSB had the rest. As far as I can remember, the only "deal" I got was last year when I called to cancel ST because I was never home to watch it and she gave me 50% off to keep it. Really was not fishing for a deal. Offered similar this year, but I did cancel it anyway.

Not enough channels on a SWM-16.  Actually, if I could get some recorded programming off a couple of DVR's, then I would be able to replace a couple of them with regular receivers. So then I would have 2xHR34, 1xHR24, 1xHR20 and 2xH25. Or maybe they will just make the SWM-32 be able to bridge all 4 SWM-8's for WHDVR.


----------



## inkahauts

"Herdfan" said:


> Yes I have. Kind of picky about who touches my stuff. Don't want a DirecTV installer messing with ANYTHING. On the other hand, it has saved DirecTV a lot of money.
> 
> None that I know of. Back then DirecTV had some of the programming and USSB had the rest. As far as I can remember, the only "deal" I got was last year when I called to cancel ST because I was never home to watch it and she gave me 50% off to keep it. Really was not fishing for a deal. Offered similar this year, but I did cancel it anyway.
> 
> Not enough channels on a SWM-16.  Actually, if I could get some recorded programming off a couple of DVR's, then I would be able to replace a couple of them with regular receivers. So then I would have 2xHR34, 1xHR24, 1xHR20 and 2xH25. Or maybe they will just make the SWM-32 be able to bridge all 4 SWM-8's for WHDVR.


You could bridge a two swim16 if you want!

I am making plans now, and have already rearranged some of my sl's on my current hr's to begin clearing off a few dvrs to replace with hr34s. S I hear ya on that one!


----------



## Shades228

Herdfan said:


> Yes I have. Kind of picky about who touches my stuff. Don't want a DirecTV installer messing with ANYTHING. On the other hand, it has saved DirecTV a lot of money.
> 
> None that I know of. Back then DirecTV had some of the programming and USSB had the rest. As far as I can remember, the only "deal" I got was last year when I called to cancel ST because I was never home to watch it and she gave me 50% off to keep it. Really was not fishing for a deal. Offered similar this year, but I did cancel it anyway.
> 
> Not enough channels on a SWM-16.  Actually, if I could get some recorded programming off a couple of DVR's, then I would be able to replace a couple of them with regular receivers. So then I would have 2xHR34, 1xHR24, 1xHR20 and 2xH25. Or maybe they will just make the SWM-32 be able to bridge all 4 SWM-8's for WHDVR.


Your router would bridge them as long as you had them connected to one instead of using the receiver cloud. Considering the costs of the multi-swtiches alone I would order it from DIRECTV and have them install it. The wiring is already done all you need to do is designate which cable you want to use for the PI.


----------



## Jerry_K

Herdfan said:


> Not enough channels on a SWM-16.  Actually, if I could get some recorded programming off a couple of DVR's, then I would be able to replace a couple of them with regular receivers. So then I would have 2xHR34, 1xHR24, 1xHR20 and 2xH25. Or maybe they will just make the SWM-32 be able to bridge all 4 SWM-8's for WHDVR.


MMMMMMMM I wonder what old goat said that MRV is what is needed not Multi Room streaming.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> MMMMMMMM I wonder what old goat said that MRV is what is needed not Multi Room streaming.


We have mrv, you want to move stuff. That's not the same. If I have to wait for it to move a video, and can't watch it in two places at once at different spots, then it isn't mrv, it's moving it around to where you are, and that takes time, creates more wear and tear, and is nothing short of annoying if that's your only solution. No thanks. Doesn't solve his problem either, he needs to stop recording on his units first, so he doesn't keep them full. Or get hr34 installed with all his current equipment, get it recording, and then watch just stuff on the units he wants to return for a month. Moving would be nice, but it's the only answer here.


----------



## gio12

sigma1914 said:


> PQ is the same everywhere on Uverse...only the number of streams varies. I have both, too, and find PQ not as bad as I expected but not even close to DIRECTV.
> .


We *I* nor any of my friends can tell the PQ difference form D* or Uverse on my 42" Panny Plasmas, period! My is what maters, right/


----------



## gio12

Shades228 said:


> Please explain how existing customers are treated poorly as I've never understood this. Very few customers from DIRECTV are still around from when you had to buy your own equipment to get setup. Out of those I'd bet none of them have never been given a free upgrade at some point in their life with DIRECTV.
> 
> Satellite new customer offers exist because they would be unable to sign up new customers without them due to their business models vs cable. Now if you want them to switch to a cable model, which people love to compare them by because cable gives them whatever equipment they have in the shop, then you need to start adding in rental costs to your bill.
> 
> Given that DIRECTV has a churn rate of 1.5% and you can read the threads of all the discounts across the web they take care of their existing customers. The fact is people like to complain about what they don't get and never state what they do get.
> 
> Every time a new piece of technology comes out you have people pissed off because they can't get it. SWM was like this, every time a new HD DVR comes out it's like this, and WHDVR is like this and it's not DIRECTV's fault that people think they deserve the latest and "greatest" every time something comes out. DIRECTV has not said that existing customers will never get this. What they have said is that right now it's only available for new installs and existing customers had to wait a whole 3 months if they want to get it from DIRECTV. People right now are getting them through retailers there's a whole thread about it.
> 
> As much as people love to postulate how good other providers really are compared to a service they've been paying for for however many years they should just go to that company. The fact that they choose to come here and complain shows that they see a value and know that there is something they're getting that they can't get elsewhere, or not as good in some aspect, it's just whining. If another provider was truly better for someone they would just switch because that would be the smart thing to do.


Get what? I been offered just about NOTHING form DIRECTV in 11 years.
My first HD Tivo was a wedding gift, I paid for an upgrade to DIRECTV's HR20 myself. I paid for my own SWIM/LNB and installed myself. paid for my HR21-100 one I need another DVR. Installed myself.

MRV, had unsupported on my network before I asked for a DECA set-up, thinking it was better. It was not and that's the ONLY thing DIRECTV had helped out with in 11 years of being as subscriber. AT&T wireless and Home internet have ALWAYS offered me freebies and upgrades/special pricing for loyalty. So, YES, DIRECTV should help loyal subscribers here and they, especially, you you must PAY for a HD DVR to get service!


----------



## gio12

flipptyfloppity said:


> To this I would say two things.
> 
> 1. DirectTV puts their customers under contract for a reason. Okay, one reason is so you can get a free install. But even if you don't get an install at all you still have to sign up for 2 years to activate or change your service. They realize that having you under contract means it's less likely you can really leave as a customer.
> 
> 2. DirectTV clearly feels they don't directly compete with other services. That many customers can't follow through on quitting DirecTV because DirecTV offers something the other services don't. There is a reason DirecTV pays so much for NFL Sunday Ticket exclusivity, so much that it seems likely they don't directly make the cost back just on Sunday Ticket revenues, but they must consider that Sunday Ticket also contributes to their other revenues, by bringing/retaining customers they wouldn't otherwise have.


Free installs? Really, that;s a reason for a 2 yr contract that I paid $199 for to get a DVR?

A money can do 99% of D* installs. Hmm, bolt a dish to the house and run a few wires to the houses ALREADY install Cable companies coax runs.

That should force me into a 2 year contract for a lease piece of equipment? At least I OWN my phone on a 2 yrs contract.


----------



## gio12

flipptyfloppity;2926693
I agree said:


> Really? What? for Who? Never been offered SQUAT in 11 years of service, NOTHING!


----------



## Jason Whiddon

You have heard of multiquote right?


----------



## Herdfan

gio12 said:


> We *I* nor any of my friends can tell the PQ difference form D* or Uverse on my 42" Panny Plasmas, period! My is what maters, right/


It is. But PQ is subjective. You are still limited to 4 total streams into your house.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

On a 58" plasma, it is easy to see uverse loses vs Directv at my friends house. This is a tv I owned and sold to him, and it's calibrated.

I also agree PQ is subjective, because screen size. viewing distance, and the persons overall understanding of quality varies. I own my own gear and calibrate my displays. It's pretty easy for me to say Directv looks better than Dish and Uverse on a large calibrated screen. I've also been watching HD since 2004 and seen plenty of good and bad.


----------



## Jerry_K

inkahauts said:


> We have mrv, you want to move stuff. That's not the same. If I have to wait for it to move a video, and can't watch it in two places at once at different spots, then it isn't mrv, it's moving it around to where you are, and that takes time, creates more wear and tear, and is nothing short of annoying if that's your only solution. No thanks. Doesn't solve his problem either, he needs to stop recording on his units first, so he doesn't keep them full. Or get hr34 installed with all his current equipment, get it recording, and then watch just stuff on the units he wants to return for a month. Moving would be nice, but it's the only answer here.


Not moving it, duplicating it and you watch in two places while it duplicates.

And let's say he recorded the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade on a unit he is choosing to deactivate. His friend was standing where one of the talking heads interviewed him. He really wants to keep this recording. Or any other one time good only show. I guess the only thing he can do is record it with a standalone recorder. OK if you have one but the PQ is going to suffer.


----------



## gio12

Herdfan said:


> It is. But PQ is subjective. You are still limited to 4 total streams into your house.


Yes, you are limited for now. I don't need more than 4 HD streams anyways.
if others do, I might be hard pressed to recommend the service.

Its going to be a moot point sometime next year anyways for most Uverse customers. But I decided to stick with DIRECTV for now.


----------



## dsw2112

gio12 said:


> Its going to be a mute point sometime next year...


Is Uverse launching a new closed captioning service :lol:


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Now thats funny right there.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> Not moving it, duplicating it and you watch in two places while it duplicates.
> 
> And let's say he recorded the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade on a unit he is choosing to deactivate. His friend was standing where one of the talking heads interviewed him. He really wants to keep this recording. Or any other one time good only show. I guess the only thing he can do is record it with a standalone recorder. OK if you have one but the PQ is going to suffer.


How do you start in one place, and then finish in another by simply hitting resume? Does TiVo do that? And really, duplicate recordings everywhere so I can watch something in any room I want, why bother? Defeats the purpose of using multiple dvrs so you don't have space issues.

Again, for changing dvrs it's a great feature, but for mrv, I don't see any advantages over streaming for mrv. And dvrs are not meant for archiving anyway, even if some people use them for that. They are meant for time shifting. Two very different things.


----------



## Jerry_K

TiVo is for both time shifting, archiving and sharing when away from the location of the DVRs. thats what we are used to. 

On the TiVo interface, lets say I am watching a program in the living room. When I stop it there and go to the bedroom, I am given the option of starting from the beginning or from the paused/stopped location in the living room. And duplicating the recordings is not bad because when we do a duplicate we remove it when done watching since it still resides on the original DVR.

I will quit with this now as we are both convinced that one method is better than the other.


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> And dvrs are not meant for archiving anyway, even if some people use them for that. They are meant for time shifting. Two very different things.


True... but unfortunately, there's no way to archive something (in HD) from a DirecTV HD-DVR.

My cousin and a couple of her friends were in the audience of "Live With Kelly!" shortly before Christmas. I recorded it on WABC, KABC, and a (somewhat) local affiliate. The (somewhat) local affiliate does not air it in HD (which is a shame since it's 1080i versus WABC's and KABC's 720p), so I deleted it, but I still have the ABC feeds. Sadly, I know that if I ever get rid of those DVRs, or something happens to them, I'll lose those recordings.

From a logistics standpoint (thanks to the wonderful SWiM and DECA technologies), streaming works great, and I no longer prefer copying for MRV versus streaming. However, that doesn't change the fact that there are multiple ways in which copying can come in handy... and not just for swapping DVRs. One thing I've run into a few times is that in my house, I have my own DVRs, and a shared DVR. Sometimes I'll want to save something on the shared DVR to go back to later, but unfortunately, space needs to be made on it, and sacrifices must be made. With copying, I could transfer it to another DVR, and get it out of others' way.

That being said, while I'd like to have a way to offload content in the future, it doesn't appear to be coming anytime soon... and MRV works great 99.2% of the time. 

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts

"Alan Gordon" said:


> True... but unfortunately, there's no way to archive something (in HD) from a DirecTV HD-DVR.
> 
> My cousin and a couple of her friends were in the audience of "Live With Kelly!" shortly before Christmas. I recorded it on WABC, KABC, and a (somewhat) local affiliate. The (somewhat) local affiliate does not air it in HD (which is a shame since it's 1080i versus WABC's and KABC's 720p), so I deleted it, but I still have the ABC feeds. Sadly, I know that if I ever get rid of those DVRs, or something happens to them, I'll lose those recordings.
> 
> From a logistics standpoint (thanks to the wonderful SWiM and DECA technologies), streaming works great, and I no longer prefer copying for MRV versus streaming. However, that doesn't change the fact that there are multiple ways in which copying can come in handy... and not just for swapping DVRs. One thing I've run into a few times is that in my house, I have my own DVRs, and a shared DVR. Sometimes I'll want to save something on the shared DVR to go back to later, but unfortunately, space needs to be made on it, and sacrifices must be made. With copying, I could transfer it to another DVR, and get it out of others' way.
> 
> That being said, while I'd like to have a way to offload content in the future, it doesn't appear to be coming anytime soon... and MRV works great 99.2% of the time.
> 
> ~Alan


Guys, dvrs are not meant for archiving, period. Any of them. Hollywood would never ever go for that,so not even a TiVo is designed with that in mind.

And TiVo is starting to go away from moving content too as their newest device uses clients without hard drives.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> TiVo is for both time shifting, archiving and sharing when away from the location of the DVRs. thats what we are used to.
> 
> On the TiVo interface, lets say I am watching a program in the living room. When I stop it there and go to the bedroom, I am given the option of starting from the beginning or from the paused/stopped location in the living room. And duplicating the recordings is not bad because when we do a duplicate we remove it when done watching since it still resides on the original DVR.
> 
> I will quit with this now as we are both convinced that one method is better than the other.


It's good they offer to resume as well, how long do you have to wait, or is it almost instant, and it's moving it while it's playing back? And if its doing that, do they copy the whole show if you select resume and your in the middle of the show?


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> Guys, dvrs are not meant for archiving, period. Any of them. Hollywood would never ever go for that,so not even a TiVo is designed with that in mind.


Since you quoted me, you may not have realized that I was agreeing with you! 

I read your post, and added a few comments. The point was simply that at this time, it's a shame you cannot archive certain content with DirecTV like you can do with TiVo, computer tuners, etc.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> It's good they offer to resume as well, how long do you have to wait, or is it almost instant, and it's moving it while it's playing back? And if its doing that, do they copy the whole show if you select resume and your in the middle of the show?


Depends on the speed of your connection/network.
No playback until it's moved (to my knowledge).
Yes (re: copy the whole program).

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

I started to post that our conversation regarding HR34/TiVo should probably be moved to the Advice needed HR34 versus DirectTV Tivo THR22, then it disappeared and ended up here. 

~Alan


----------



## gio12

dsw2112 said:


> Is Uverse launching a new closed captioning service :lol:


 damn iPhone!


----------



## Jerry_K

inkahauts said:


> It's good they offer to resume as well, how long do you have to wait, or is it almost instant, and it's moving it while it's playing back? And if its doing that, do they copy the whole show if you select resume and your in the middle of the show?


Say you watch a program on TiVo1 and decide to move to another room. When you bring up the list of recorded programs in that room, the bottom of the list has all the other connected DVRs by whatever you named them. You open that folder and you see all the programs recorded on the other DVR, you pick the program you were watching, tell the TiVo in the room in which you are to watch it here, it asks from the beginning or from the last viewed point. Let's say you tell it from the stopped point. It starts the transfer from that point and in a few seconds you can choose to watch it or select other programs to put in the queue for duplication. If you choose to watch it immediately I would guess the delay is about five seconds total. And the recording gets ahead of you very quickly so you can skip through junk. If you choose not to watch it at that point you can then put anything else on any other TiVo in the queue for transfer. If you choose to transfer from more than one machine it will begin to transfer more than one show.

With a hacked DirecTiVo there are ways to get the program from your DVR to the hard drive on your computer. With a Series 3 or later, TiVo has a desktop application that allows you to download any program to the computer hard drive and Window Media Player will play it on the computer. How handy is that to take a never to be seen again recording over to another persons home to view on a laptop. Because the Kids have crippled DVRs and we had Series 3 DVRs from TiVo, we many times recorded programs they wanted to keep and took them to their homes where they could archive them on thier computer.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

elwaylite said:


> So how many single HR34 threads are we gonna have going even though we have a dedicated discussion thread? Im just sayin...





I WANT MORE said:


> +1


There's been a dedicated discussion thread for months now. It's a sticky at the top of this forum. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198305

Mike


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jerry_K said:


> You open that folder and you see all the programs recorded on the other DVR, you pick the program you were watching, tell the TiVo in the room in which you are to watch it here, it asks from the beginning or from the last viewed point. Let's say you tell it from the stopped point. *It starts the transfer from that point and in a few seconds you can choose to watch it or select other programs to put in the queue for duplication.*


I stand corrected.

Aside from moving content from my S2 to S3, and archiving some program from my S3 to computer, I hadn't played with it too much.

~Alan


----------



## flipptyfloppity

gio12 said:


> Really? What? for Who? Never been offered SQUAT in 11 years of service, NOTHING!


Call up and ask for stuff.

DirecTV has a rating on your account as to your eligibility for new equipment. It's rated in hearts (like 4 hearts, 5 hearts, etc.) if I remember correctly.

Like I said they don't advertise it, but they do have a rating as to how much free stuff you have earned.

If you have subscribed to a reasonably large package for years and not no new stuff on DirecTV's dime, then if you call up you can negotiate some new stuff and probably a free install for it too.

And then your hearts reset and they won't give you squat for a while. How long is a while? It depends.


----------



## gio12

flipptyfloppity said:


> Call up and ask for stuff.
> 
> DirecTV has a rating on your account as to your eligibility for new equipment. It's rated in hearts (like 4 hearts, 5 hearts, etc.) if I remember correctly.
> 
> Like I said they don't advertise it, but they do have a rating as to how much free stuff you have earned.
> 
> If you have subscribed to a reasonably large package for years and not no new stuff on DirecTV's dime, then if you call up you can negotiate some new stuff and probably a free install for it too.
> 
> And then your hearts reset and they won't give you squat for a while. How long is a while? It depends.


I tired many times to get my HR20 replaced. Nothing. CSR roulette is NOT what I have time for. I did get the MVR set-up for free. But that's it.

Now with another price increase coming in February, I don't know how long I will stick around without a DVR upgrade.


----------



## Herdfan

"gio12" said:


> I tired many times to get my HR20 replaced. Nothing. .


Tell them you need a 3D capable box. No guarantee of a 24 though as the 21-23's are also 3D capable.


----------



## inkahauts

"gio12" said:


> I tired many times to get my HR20 replaced. Nothing. CSR roulette is NOT what I have time for. I did get the MVR set-up for free. But that's it.
> 
> Now with another price increase coming in February, I don't know how long I will stick around without a DVR upgrade.


Until the hr34 there is no actual upgrade for your unit in the system. And if you got mrv free install then you did get something for free.


----------



## RunnerFL

gio12 said:


> I tired many times to get my HR20 replaced. Nothing. CSR roulette is NOT what I have time for. I did get the MVR set-up for free. But that's it.
> 
> Now with another price increase coming in February, I don't know how long I will stick around without a DVR upgrade.


You've been threatening to leave for a long time, why not just pull the plug and do it? There is no entitlement with DirecTV no matter how long you've been a customer.

No matter who you go to you're going to face price increases. You might as well accept that and just choose who you want to stick with. Your only other option would be a Roku, AppleTV or something like that so you could watch shows on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon Streaming.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

gio12 said:


> I tired many times to get my HR20 replaced. Nothing. CSR roulette is NOT what I have time for. I did get the MVR set-up for free. But that's it.
> 
> Now with another price increase coming in February, I don't know how long I will stick around without a DVR upgrade.


I had no problem getting two HR20s for free, installed. I had had my HR10-250 for a while, but it was long before the MPEG-2 shutoff, so there wasn't any of that "buyout" stuff going on.

The problem you're having is one I've seen too. I mentioned it in the same post you replied to I think. DirecTV has no way to upgrade you within a category. They just have SD receivers, SD PVRs, HD receivers, HD PVRs and now the HR34. Their system doesn't have a way for them to send out a tech to upgrade your PVR within the class because they can't guarantee what the tech will bring. It's really dumb.

But if you say you want to upgrade to an HR34, they should be able to manage that.


----------



## gio12

Herdfan said:


> Tell them you need a 3D capable box. No guarantee of a 24 though as the 21-23's are also 3D capable.


Not going to lie about 3D to get a new DVR.


----------



## gio12

flipptyfloppity said:


> But if you say you want to upgrade to an HR34, they should be able to manage that.


That's all I possibly want. Hell, I am NOT asking for a free one either. But some type of discount, loyalty bonus, etc.


----------



## gio12

RunnerFL said:


> You've been threatening to leave for a long time, why not just pull the plug and do it? There is no entitlement with DirecTV no matter how long you've been a customer.
> 
> No matter who you go to you're going to face price increases. You might as well accept that and just choose who you want to stick with. Your only other option would be a Roku, AppleTV or something like that so you could watch shows on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon Streaming.


I tired. I had Uverse for the last 30 days. I liked it and it had pluses and minuses.
Right now I decided to stick around a little more with DIRECTV for a few reasons.
But D* makes things tough when you hold out for stuff, Like I waited for Nomad, not worth the price and won't run on a JB iOS device. Same with the iPad app. Still not way to get DIRECT2PC to run on a Mac via Boot Camp or a mac compatible app.

I borrowed a slingbox HD and its nice, but not ready to shell out the dollars, just to watch TV on my iMac.
yes, every company is going through price increases. But for what i am paying for DIRECTV, I don't think its going to be worth in the long run for what I get out of it. I am just playing the waiting game to see what AT&T does.


----------



## CCarncross

Is Miami area one of the initial rollout cities for the HR34? As far as I'm concerned, if you're not in one of the rollout cities, noone should be getting any HR34's from D*, but feel free to get them from SS or VE, etc...


----------



## markrogo

CCarncross said:


> Is Miami area one of the initial rollout cities for the HR34? As far as I'm concerned, if you're not in one of the rollout cities, noone should be getting any HR34's from D*, but feel free to get them from SS or VE, etc...


I thought the initial rollout was long-since over. The only distinction now is "new customer" = yes, "existing customer" = no.


----------



## Alan Gordon

markrogo said:


> I thought the initial rollout was long-since over. The only distinction now is "new customer" = yes, "existing customer" = no.


Correct... it is now national, but for new customers only.

~Alan


----------



## crawdad62

I talked to a CSR yesterday to get a new HD DVR and while going through the order he stated that he can't say which model I will receive. I told him I really don't care. I have a HR21 now and if I get another I'll be fine. I did ask about the 34 and he said they were limited but he'd put a note that if they had it I could get it. So I guess they're trickling out and the CSR are aware of them pretty well. I'd like to have the newest stuff out there but if I get a HR24 I'll be quite happy!


----------



## jzoomer

Drucifer said:


> The HMC needs a HMC Forum, not just a single thread.


HMC is just a marketing term.

If we were a toaster forum and someone made a toaster that did five slices of bread instead of the usual two, would we need a seperate forum to cover it?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Wow, the last page of this thread seems to be way off topic from the title / original post .

Yeah, new customers are treated better then old customers.

One obvious example: new customers get free HD for life, we old timers only get it free for another year .

Another obvious example: if you were a legacy customer, your package vs. new packages... there was a much wider savings the longer you you were a customer. Over the last few years, DirecTV has closed the price gap to a point where us old timers save pretty much nothing.


----------



## jzoomer

As a consumer, I want to get the most value for my buck. They do not make it easy for existing customers.

For instance, I have two HR20s and a legacy dish/distribution system (non-SWM). I have not upgraded any equipment in 4 years - (no commitment). For me to get a HR-34, I would have to buy the dish, receiver, and then do the install - about $500. Then I call to activate and (from what I read) they may not activate it or may require a two year commitment (for what I already paid for??). After paying $500, it is hard for me to lie to customer retention that I am going to bolt unless I get something free.

Contrast this to a new customer who will pay practically nothing to get where I want to be.


----------



## SledgeHammer

jzoomer said:


> As a consumer, I want to get the most value for my buck. They do not make it easy for existing customers.
> 
> For instance, I have two HR20s and a legacy dish/distribution system (non-SWM). I have not upgraded any equipment in 4 years - (no commitment). For me to get a HR-34, I would have to buy the dish, receiver, and then do the install - about $500. Then I call to activate and (from what I read) they may not activate it or may require a two year commitment (for what I already paid for??). After paying $500, it is hard for me to lie to customer retention that I am going to bolt unless I get something free.
> 
> Contrast this to a new customer who will pay practically nothing to get where I want to be.


 I've never had to pay for a dish or install or upgrade. They always do those for free. Heck, the last time I had a service call, the guy decided he needed to re-wire my entire house, install a new dish and replace the mount. Did it all for free. When I set up my service call (for a dish re-aim), the CSR said "ok, that is going to be $75", then I said "$75 to hop on a ladder for 2 minutes and re-aim a dish?" and he waived the charge. Then again, I almost never call them and bug them about anything. I'm not saying you do haha, I'm just saying I take care of my own stuff except for climbing up a 2 story house to mess with the dish . If a customer is constantly calling and wanting free stuff and complaining, etc. thats actually going to go on their "permanent record".

EDIT: I did have to buy my HR20 on my own because they were on the HR22's or something like that and I specifically wanted the built in OTA.


----------



## Drucifer

jzoomer said:


> HMC is just a marketing term.
> 
> If we were a toaster forum and someone made a toaster that did five slices of bread instead of the usual two, would we need a separate forum to cover it?


RVU then. How about PIP?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> The HMC needs a HMC Forum, not just a single thread.


If the staff decides that's appropriate, we will open one up. At this time we are putting all HD devices running the DIRECTV middleware in one forum.


----------



## jzoomer

Drucifer said:


> RVU then. How about PIP?


Last time I checked, a TV with PIP feature was still a TV. RVU server capability is another feature as well for the HR* series.

I could see having a forum related to RVU client and server technology. I would love to cut my electrical bill by eliminating boxes in my system. Reading about RVU server software being developed for Ubuntu or Windows boxes to serve ripped video would be great. Client development for tablets and PC would be interesting as well.

Might be a better fit for an AVS forum.


----------



## jzoomer

SledgeHammer said:


> I've never had to pay for a dish or install or upgrade. They always do those for free. Heck, the last time I had a service call, the guy decided he needed to re-wire my entire house, install a new dish and replace the mount. Did it all for free. When I set up my service call (for a dish re-aim), the CSR said "ok, that is going to be $75", then I said "$75 to hop on a ladder for 2 minutes and re-aim a dish?" and he waived the charge. Then again, I almost never call them and bug them about anything. I'm not saying you do haha, I'm just saying I take care of my own stuff except for climbing up a 2 story house to mess with the dish . If a customer is constantly calling and wanting free stuff and complaining, etc. thats actually going to go on their "permanent record".
> 
> EDIT: I did have to buy my HR20 on my own because they were on the HR22's or something like that and I specifically wanted the built in OTA.


Have you upgraded to a HR34 with the same price as a newbie? That is the whine of this thread.

It has been about four years since I called a CSR. I wired my house myself because most installers only like running cables up the external wall rather than going through an attic.


----------



## rmcii

jzoomer said:


> As a consumer, I want to get the most value for my buck. They do not make it easy for existing customers.
> 
> For instance, I have two HR20s and a legacy dish/distribution system (non-SWM). I have not upgraded any equipment in 4 years - (no commitment). For me to get a HR-34, I would have to buy the dish, receiver, and then do the install - about $500. Then I call to activate and (from what I read) they may not activate it or may require a two year commitment (for what I already paid for??). After paying $500, it is hard for me to lie to customer retention that I am going to bolt unless I get something free.
> 
> Contrast this to a new customer who will pay practically nothing to get where I want to be.


I agree.

I have been having "common" issues with the HR21 (slow response to remote, slow pulling up shows off other DVR) and have seen some strange things on occasion -- shows fail playback over MRV but play fine locally, shows play for a few seconds and then freeze over MRV, but play fine locally, etc.

Every time I've had these issues, I've been polite with DTV CSRs who ultimately say "oh, just restart it" -- which has rarely fixed an actual issue. A few times we scheduled a technician to come out -- mostly they said they'd have to do a full reset (well of course that'll fix the show failing to playback because you're going to erase them all ala factory reset!).

Yesterday we got a prompt for the new HDGUI, and after the box restarted, all our recordings were gone. CSR was unable to help, and escalation was mostly futile. We wanted a guarantee that we'd be updated to HR24 or better (2 friends were lucky to get HR24 last year and are THRILLED with them). CSR said they are unable to guarantee any model -- so we cancelled on the spot.

There were a few things keeping me tied to DTV, the #1 item was the fact that we constantly have hundreds of hours of recordings waiting for us ... so switching to the competition would be painful. But now that 1/2 of the recordings are gone (mostly the ones my wife cared about: Terra Nova, 90210, Chuck, Pan Am), and its winter break, switching is an easier ordeal.

It is strange to me that after almost 7 years of being a loyal DTV customer, they will lose a customer simply by failing to guarantee I get both DVRs upgraded to a decent model (no, HR21 is not decent, and could easily still be on the truck they send).

Finally, I understand this is a serious case of #firstworldproblems, but you know what, I'm paying DTV to record and watch TV. If their hardware (DVRs are leased...) blasts away my recordings (and occasionally fails playback, and occasionally fails to record due to conflicts my old TIVO knew how to handle), then why am I paying big bucks to DTV.... there's plenty of other services that would appreciate my month payment.


----------



## Shades228

You're the first person I've heard of that lost recordings due to the new GUI. If you haven't done a reset yet I would. Good luck with your new provider.


----------



## azarby

Shades228 said:


> You're the first person I've heard of that lost recordings due to the new GUI. If you haven't done a reset yet I would. Good luck with your new provider.


Since he already cancelled his account, my guess is that he is out of here.


----------



## markrogo

I have to say I have 2 HR24s, installed at exactly the same time, and I know everyone here with problems always wants them so badly... But while one of them works great, the other has _always_ been horribly meh. They are no panacea.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> RVU then. How about PIP?


For pip id say... So them you'd split up the dvrs and non dvrs since the non dvrs don't have smart search?

For rvu I'd say, we have the connected forum, which is also where all deca talk is, and since rvu is in essence along the same lines as deca. Rvu is the technology of getting the programing to multiple places just like mrv.


----------



## jzoomer

Shades228 said:


> First off a HR34 is not classified as a HD DVR.


Can you tell me what HR stands for in the HR20, HR21, HR24, and HR34 model numbers? Can you tell me why H20 is different from an HR20?


----------



## trh

rmcii said:


> CSR was unable to help, and escalation was mostly futile. We wanted a guarantee that we'd be updated to HR24 or better (2 friends were lucky to get HR24 last year and are THRILLED with them). CSR said they are unable to guarantee any model -- so we cancelled on the spot.


Another possible solution: find out from DirecTV that if you buy (lease) the HR24's from a third-party vendor, will they credit you back the purchase price? A couple of other people have reported that they were able to do this. It is the only way you can guarantee you'll get the STB you want. (if they say 'yes', ensure you get the CSR's ID #).


----------



## RunnerFL

jzoomer said:


> Can you tell me what HR stands for in the HR20, HR21, HR24, and HR34 model numbers? Can you tell me why H20 is different from an HR20?


H = High Definition
R = Recorder

An HR20 is a DVR, an H20 is just a receiver with no recording capabilities.


----------



## trh

jzoomer said:


> Can you tell me what HR stands for in the HR20, HR21, HR24, and HR34 model numbers? Can you tell me why H20 is different from an HR20?


HR models are DVRs. HXX models are only receivers; not DVR. The HR34 is a HD DVR with five tuners (and some other unique features), but because it is so different, is classified as a Home Media Center (HMC). If you order a HD DVR from DirecTV, you could get anything from a HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23 or HR24.


----------



## jzoomer

Well I knew what it stood for but I was questioning if Shades228 knew!


----------



## jzoomer

trh said:


> ... because it is so different, is classified as a Home Media Center (HMC).


I commend Directv on an excellent marketing campaign.

If I could convince people that my toaster with 5 slice capability was really a breakfast solution center, I could charge a premium price for it as well.


----------



## Davenlr

jzoomer said:


> I commend Directv on an excellent marketing campaign.
> 
> If I could convince people that my toaster with 5 slice capability was really a breakfast solution center, I could charge a premium price for it as well.


This is the funniest post I have read all month. Thanks


----------



## chem

edit


----------



## chem

For Xmas i got my fiance a new TV (more like a gift for me). So i had her add me to her Directv account to finally upgrade her old equipment to new HD service.

Currently she is not under any contract obligations, so i figure they should be able to match what new customers get, WRONG!!

1. New Customers get there brand new receivers (PiP, 5 tuners etc), for 99 dollars. This equipment because of limited supply can't be offered to existing customers at all until Feb 8th (even the manager could not add it). They could probably match or get close to new customer incentives as far as pricing, but not hardware.

So what is the solution, I canceled service and get to reactivate service in order to get the new equipment and new pricing(cheaper). Of course this also means from now until the service gets disconnected on the 30th, i will be shopping around and might just go to cable and give directv a big FU.


I just don't see how a business thinks its best to risk losing a customer than to offer the same deal new customers get since you are agreeing to a new 2yr commitment.


----------



## Jerry_K

If you have cable available you have real choices if you don't need some of the unique to DirecTV programming, including third party DVRs from the likes of TiVo. 

I guess DTV figures they have already bled you mostly dry. So they need a new turnip.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And yet, DIRECTV's business model does seem to lead to long-term profitability.


----------



## inkahauts

"chem" said:


> For Xmas i got my fiance a new TV (more like a gift for me). So i had her add me to her Directv account to finally upgrade her old equipment to new HD service.
> 
> Currently she is not under any contract obligations, so i figure they should be able to match what new customers get, WRONG!!
> 
> 1. New Customers get there brand new receivers (PiP, 5 tuners etc), for 99 dollars. This equipment because of limited supply can't be offered to existing customers at all until Feb 8th (even the manager could not add it). They could probably match or get close to new customer incentives as far as pricing, but not hardware.
> 
> So what is the solution, I canceled service and get to reactivate service in order to get the new equipment and new pricing(cheaper). Of course this also means from now until the service gets disconnected on the 30th, i will be shopping around and might just go to cable and give directv a big FU.
> 
> I just don't see how a business thinks its best to risk losing a customer than to offer the same deal new customers get since you are agreeing to a new 2yr commitment.


Or just wait until February when they're available like everybody else. Most companies roll things out slowly and they choose the small subset of people to offer something to, in this case new customers is the smallest subset of people they can offer it to at the start. makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jerry_K

Stuart Sweet said:


> And yet, DIRECTV's business model does seem to lead to long-term profitability.


I will give you that. Having worked for many different companies with differing business philosophys, the ones that worked to maximize profits were best to work for and best in the market they served.

Don't know if DTV is maximizing of just happy to float along on a decent margin that keeps them going.

I find that publicly held companies are more than happy to float along on just enough to get by. Privately held companies are more likely to want to maximize profits.


----------



## trh

Jerry_K said:


> I find that publicly held companies are more than happy to float along on just enough to get by. Privately held companies are more likely to want to maximize profits.


I've worked for both. Both wanted to maximize their profits. Only difference was the leadership; the publicly held guy seemed to be under more pressure from shareholders than the privately held company where the majority of the owners were all family. Bottom line: in the companies I worked for, the publicly held companies were more profitable.


----------



## David Ortiz

inkahauts said:


> Or just wait until February when they're available like everybody else. Most companies roll things out slowly and they choose the small subset of people to offer something to, in this case new customers is the smallest subset of people they can offer it to at the start. makes perfect sense.


During this initial "New Customers only" period, installers nationwide are also getting training and hands on experience with the new equipment.


----------



## Herdfan

Stuart Sweet said:


> And yet, DIRECTV's business model does seem to lead to long-term profitability.


It does without a doubt.

But why they pursue policies that they have to know will tick off good customers is the mystery. And it is done for no good reason that I can understand.



inkahauts said:


> Most companies roll things out slowly and they choose the small subset of people to offer something to, in this case new customers is the smallest subset of people they can offer it to at the start. makes perfect sense.


I don't if that is the smallest subset. After all, we here have been reminded many times that we are just a small, but dedicated group. I am sure we are a smaller subset than the new customers who have had an HR34 installed. 



David Ortiz said:


> During this initial "New Customers only" period, installers nationwide are also getting training and hands on experience with the new equipment.


So the theory is that you use new customers as guinea pigs? Do you really want an installer learning how to do something for a customer that has just signed up for service? That could either be great, or start the relationship out on a poor note. Instead, test it out on customers who have shown loyalty to you.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And after all, the HR34 is in a soft rollout period. They are not really promoting it at all; in fact if you don't visit this site you might not know it exists.


----------



## David Ortiz

Herdfan said:


> So the theory is that you use new customers as guinea pigs? Do you really want an installer learning how to do something for a customer that has just signed up for service? That could either be great, or start the relationship out on a poor note. Instead, test it out on customers who have shown loyalty to you.


I'd love to get an HR34 for $99. I am a long time customer. But I understand the process. Test markets were used to get any kinks out. Next, the installers need to be trained. Installers in every state. They need to be trained quickly.

I'm all set up for the HR34. I just need for it to be sent to me. I don't need an installer to do anything. So I get why, with a limited supply available, I can't get one right now. Instead, it's going to a new customer, where the installer is probably seeing it for the first time in person.


----------



## Shades228

People are making the choice to wait the whole 60 days after national release to new customers and it's a major issue? I've been waiting over 10 years for a receiver like this what's 2 more months?

As Stuart stated the vast majority of customers don't know about this receiver and won't really care as much as people on here who want the latest and "greatest".

The ironic part is you could have ordered one through one of the dealers who didn't follow the policy for the HR34 (who now cannot get more until the national release) but are holding out because you want the latest but are "refusing" to pay full price.


----------



## chem

inkahauts said:


> Or just wait until February when they're available like everybody else. Most companies roll things out slowly and they choose the small subset of people to offer something to, in this case new customers is the smallest subset of people they can offer it to at the start. makes perfect sense.


i would, but even then i would be paying more than 99 dollars for the box , plus could only offer HD service free for 2 years, not for life.


----------



## jzoomer

Shades228 said:


> I've been waiting over 10 years for a receiver like this what's 2 more months?


Wow, I only waited a year before marrying my wife. :lol:


----------



## inkahauts

"chem" said:


> i would, but even then i would be paying more than 99 dollars for the box , plus could only offer HD service free for 2 years, not for life.


How do you know what they will be charging for the box when it's released? I haven't seen Anything that says what price they're going to offer it at to existing customers.


----------



## Shades228

inkahauts said:


> How do you know what they will be charging for the box when it's released? I haven't seen Anything that says what price they're going to offer it at to existing customers.


$399 plus $49 for installation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The rack rate is $399 but there may be additional incentives.


----------



## r028806

HR34 unavailable to existing customers until 2/9/2012. You may get it from a dealer earlier.


----------



## huskerhead

I just noticed today when I logged in to Directv to check my bill that I have an offer for a free HD-DVR. If I take them up on the offer do you think that will hurt my chances of getting a deal on the 34 (if they will offer any) when it becomes available for current customers? Obviously that will restart my 2 year commitment (will be done in July).


----------



## joshjr

huskerhead said:


> I just noticed today when I logged in to Directv to check my bill that I have an offer for a free HD-DVR. If I take them up on the offer do you think that will hurt my chances of getting a deal on the 34 (if they will offer any) when it becomes available for current customers? Obviously that will restart my 2 year commitment (will be done in July).


Yes. I think what I plan to do in the near future is call and ask retention if I order a HR34 off of Solid Signal if they will give me a $199 credit or more once I activate it on my account. Sounds like a good way to go to me.


----------



## Davenlr

joshjr said:


> Yes. I think what I plan to do in the near future is call and ask retention if I order a HR34 off of Solid Signal if they will give me a $199 credit or more once I activate it on my account. Sounds like a good way to go to me.


They credited me my "DVR upgrade discount" showing on the web site (was about $50 off) when I activated my HR34. Couldnt show it as a discount though, computer wouldnt take it, so gave me a $5 a month discount of some other type for 10 months.


----------



## wco81

That's all, only a $50 discount?


----------



## Shades228

wco81 said:


> That's all, only a $50 discount?


That's over 10% off. It's been stated many times that people should not expect discounts like they see for cheaper receivers. If you're wanting something deeply discounted expect to be offered a HD or HD DVR not a HMC.


----------



## markrogo

Shades228 said:


> That's over 10% off. It's been stated many times that people should not expect discounts like they see for cheaper receivers. If you're wanting something deeply discounted expect to be offered a HD or HD DVR not a HMC.


I'm just wondering, if we do happen to get $200-300 worth of discounts, will you post a picture of yourself eating an entire crow?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I doubt that


----------



## Laxguy

Just one photo? Baked in a pie? Sure, I'd do that, but, uh, using Photoshop....


----------



## Shades228

markrogo said:


> I'm just wondering, if we do happen to get $200-300 worth of discounts, will you post a picture of yourself eating an entire crow?


Will you post a picture of your final bill if you don't get it for $99 or less?

I've already said that I bet some people get monthly discounts to help offset the price but in reality they would have gotten those anyways. Will I say that no one will get one credited for free? Nope and anyone who's dealt with major companies enough would know better. With that said people shouldn't be so surprised when it becomes available and it's not discounted like the other receivers are. People seem to forget that when the HR20 series came out they were $299 and discounts weren't that much at first either.

It's not like it's going to be hard for retention to call bluffs on this receiver. No other provider offers a receiver with all the capabilities this has.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Shades228 said:


> I've already said that I bet some people get monthly discounts to help offset the price but in reality they would have gotten those anyways. Will I say that no one will get one credited for free? Nope and anyone who's dealt with major companies enough would know better. With that said people shouldn't be so surprised when it becomes available and it's not discounted like the other receivers are. People seem to forget that when the HR20 series came out they were $299 and discounts weren't that much at first either.


It's true... I tried to get an HR20 fairly early on, and had no luck getting a deal, while others were able to get one fairly easy. Of course, part of that was probably due to the fact that they were most likely giving their customers in MPEG4 markets priority.



Shades228 said:


> It's not like it's going to be hard for retention to call bluffs on this receiver. No other provider offers a receiver with all the capabilities this has.


The question comes into play though; does anyone truly _NEED_ those capabilities?

Though I may lust for the HR34, there's nothing about it that I can't live without. Sure, I'm having to delete some Series Links in order to make room for new ones, and sure the 1TB drive is appealing, and yeah, the 5 tuners are pretty cool, but I can do without it or wait a while.

I'm planning on working it out (financially) in order to stay with DirecTV for a while longer... partly by cutting costs (getting rid of STBs, etc.). The HR34 will help enable me to clear off my other DVRs faster, as well as enjoy my DirecTV service better, so I'm planning on calling next month in order to try and get a deal.

Sadly, I don't feel very confident regarding my chances:


I don't try the retention route, as I'm not going to bluff. 
I don't make a habit of trying to get discounts _UNLESS_ I'm attempting to get an STB for a discounted price, but while cancelling HBO/MAX three month deal back in November, I told the lady I was cancelling due to money issues, and she gave me some programming discounts, so that won't help my chances. 
I thought I would only be a few months away from my contract ending, but after being told the other day that my two years of free HD probably didn't start a two year contract (like I was told), I realized that I'm probably actually on contract until September due to me upgrading my two DirecTiVos to MPEG4 capable receivers in order to receive locals back in September, 2010.

Unlike the HR2x models, I would actually be willing to pay a small amount for the HR34 (not very smart of me, but what else is new?). However, the amount of time it might take me to get a deal on one might actually hurt my chances of ever getting one. As I stated earlier, I'm planning on working it out so that I can stay with DirecTV for a while longer... if I get a good deal on the HR34 next month, I'll find some way to stay with DirecTV until 2014, and may cut the cord that year. If I don't get a deal with DirecTV by Summer, I may just give up and cut the cord next year when the 2013 price increase comes into play.

We'll see... I'm certainly crossing my fingers. :grin:

~Alan


----------



## wco81

Has DirectTV ever called anyone's bluff when they threatened to cancel?

Hey, I'm paying well over $100 a month. Got nothing to lose by going to Comcast for awhile, churning their promo prices for awhile.

And if that doesn't work out, time to try cutting the cord and start watching Blu-Rays. That means if I have to wait until April 2013 to watch season 2 of Game of Thrones rather than this April, so be it.


----------



## Herdfan

wco81 said:


> Hey, I'm paying well over $100 a month. Got nothing to lose by going to Comcast for awhile, churning their promo prices for awhile.


No but I do as do all the other loyal customers. Jumping back and forth to get the best deal raises prices for everyone, from all providers.

Thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon

wco81 said:


> Has DirectTV ever called anyone's bluff when they threatened to cancel?


In the last couple of years, absolutely!!

There has been multiple posts from people complaining about DirecTV calling their bluff. Prior to a couple of years ago, not so much.

Years ago, DirecTV was offering a special deal ($399... $299 after rebate, if I had gotten mine) on the HR10-250 (when I got mine)... but people were having bad luck getting the deal unless they called retention... so I called them, but never threatened to cancel. I simply asked for the TiVo deal.

The only time I bluff whenever calling DirecTV is when I'm telling them that I know someone who got a similar deal, etc., because I once made the mistake of telling a CSR that people on DBSTalk were getting something, and I was told that people on the internet lie, and I shouldn't believe everything I read on the internet. 

~Alan


----------



## billsharpe

wco81 said:


> Has DirectTV ever called anyone's bluff when they threatened to cancel?


I didn't threaten to cancel. I suspended service for a month, switched to FiOS, then canceled. DirecTV has since made me some attractive offers to get me to switch back, but I'm very happy with FiOS.


----------



## wco81

D* doesn't have a right to my $100 a month indefinitely.

IF they're cutting new subscribers better deals than longstanding customers, then I owe them no loyalty. If nothing else, I can come back later as one of those new customers.

Their policies just encourage churning.


----------



## jzoomer

Herdfan said:


> Jumping back and forth to get the best deal raises prices for everyone, from all providers.


So competition raises prices? Can't the FCC just choose the best provider for us and then fix the prices?
:nono:


----------



## azarby

wco81 said:


> D* doesn't have a right to my $100 a month indefinitely.
> 
> IF they're cutting new subscribers better deals than longstanding customers, then I owe them no loyalty. If nothing else, I can come back later as one of those new customers.
> 
> Their policies just encourage churning.


You do have the abiltiy to chose a competing product. If the product you currently use (SAT provider, Cell provider, auto you drive, etc) doesn't work for you anymore, time to switch.


----------



## Herdfan

jzoomer said:


> So competition raises prices? Can't the FCC just choose the best provider for us and then fix the prices?:nono:


Competition per se does not raise prices. But constantly jumping providers for the best deal increases subscriber acquisition costs which are passed on to customers.


----------



## TBoneit

Herdfan said:


> No but I do as do all the other loyal customers. Jumping back and forth to get the best deal raises prices for everyone, from all providers.
> 
> Thanks.


Sometimes that is the best for the person doing the jumping. If it comes down to jumping ship or doing without, I'd do it too. How the extra I pay in price due to sports? If they offered the exact same channels in a package sans sports Id bet on getting two years with no price increases needed.

There have many posts here about people that can no longer afford the full price due to changed financial circumstances.

Better for DirecTV to cut them a break as long as it doesn't go below cost as the equipment is already installed and not really costing anything. Keep them at a lower price and their financials may improve and allow full price again.

Weigh this against becoming known as the satellite seller in the local Bazaar where you can bargain anything down in price.

In the long run I believe that those who jump ship for introductory rates constantly are so busy chasing the dollar that it impacts all quality of life. That would drive users in my house crazy having to learn new remotes, interfaces , channel layouts, as well as differences in channels available. Every two years, yechh...

Many people that were always transferring balances among credit cards for a Zero interest rate have ended up hurt. No new offers or minimum payment amount changed etc.

I can't be bothered. On Friday night if I have the money in my pocket and I have a choice between real nice CheeseBurger and fries or spending double the money and getting a Roast Prime Rib, Choice of potato type, Salad, Ice cream for dessert (included in the price), & Choice of soup. Which way do you think I go? Local place on the way home. Yum, prime Rib BTW. Home made chocolate brownies extra.

Texas Weiner, not just hot dogs anymore.

I may not be rich but no regrets for missed opportunities either.


----------



## inkahauts

"wco81" said:


> D* doesn't have a right to my $100 a month indefinitely.
> 
> IF they're cutting new subscribers better deals than longstanding customers, then I owe them no loyalty. If nothing else, I can come back later as one of those new customers.
> 
> Their policies just encourage churning.


What deal did you get when you signed up? Have you gotten any discounts at all since then, or freebies? Your only a new sub once, and you get a good deal always when you sign up. Most people complain that newbies are getting newer hardware than what they had. Hats like saying GM should upgrade my engine to the newer version that gets better gas mileage simply because I pay for on star service.

Me, I want an hr34 and am willing to get back into a contract for it because it will save me money on monthly fees. I will cut out several boxes if I get an hr34. Even if I have to pay full pop of 400 in two years I will have saved more than I spent in the up front fees.


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> What deal did you get when you signed up? Have you gotten any discounts at all since then, or freebies? Your only a new sub once, and you get a good deal always when you sign up. Most people complain that newbies are getting newer hardware than what they had. Hats like saying GM should upgrade my engine to the newer version that gets better gas mileage simply because I pay for on star service.


You can look at it that way, or you could look at it like a cell phone company.

I joined Verizon in November of 2010... the main line on my account is now eligible for a phone upgrade... and the rest will be in July.

(I will definitely be upgrading my phone sometime this year due to the fact that my phone is buggy... a lot less than it was prior to the last firmware update, but still not reliable enough for me. I will definitely be doing some EBay'ing in order to afford the upgrade, but I will be doing it.)

I don't think anyone should REASONABLY expect to get new subscriber deals on programming, but I don't think it's unreasonable for hardware upgrade deals to to be available to loyal customers.

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts

"Alan Gordon" said:


> You can look at it that way, or you could look at it like a cell phone company.
> 
> I joined Verizon in November of 2010... the main line on my account is now eligible for a phone upgrade... and the rest will be in July.
> 
> (I will definitely be upgrading my phone sometime this year due to the fact that my phone is buggy... a lot less than it was prior to the last firmware update, but still not reliable enough for me. I will definitely be doing some EBay'ing in order to afford the upgrade, but I will be doing it.)
> 
> I don't think anyone should REASONABLY expect to get new subscriber deals on programming, but I don't think it's unreasonable for hardware upgrade deals to to be available to loyal customers.
> ~Alan


And we all get hardware upgrade offers often, if we aren't getting to many other deals. How often does someone log into their account and see that they are eligible for a free hd dvr or something of that nature? Or call in and ask for a new hd dvr to replace a sd or for new tv? Now, when you go to upgrade your cell phone, which phones are free, and which will still cost you plenty? The iPhone 3G is free now but the iPhone 4s is how much now? . It is the same as a cellular company, that was a good analogy for sure.


----------



## Alan Gordon

inkahauts said:


> And we all get hardware upgrade offers often, if we aren't getting to many other deals.


Absolutely!



inkahauts said:


> How often does someone log into their account and see that they are eligible for a free hd dvr or something of that nature?


Yeah... I think I have a FREE SD receiver offer on my account... funny, given that I'm in an MPEG4 market... LOL!! :lol:



inkahauts said:


> Now, when you go to upgrade your cell phone, which phones are free, and which will still cost you plenty? The iPhone 3G is free now but the iPhone 4s is how much now? . It is the same as a cellular company, that was a good analogy for sure.


The cheapest 4s is $199... it goes up depending on storage size.

Unfortunately, there are still some differences in the analogy. For one, you would actually own the iPhone, whereas you wouldn't own the HR34. That's a biggie...

~Alan


----------



## wco81

I got a couple of Direct Tivos way back in the day but I paid like $160 and I don't think I even got free HBO for awhile.

I had to go through retention to get the HR20 and the HR22 DVRs I have now.

I just got a 3D TV which is connected to the HR20. I expect a free DVR upgrade. I'm out of contract.


----------



## lparsons21

Like some here, I love the idea of the HR34 and what it brings to the table. But that is where it stops for me. I'm not going to pay the $399 for it, I might be convinced to pay $99 though.

But then, I'm not what many here refer to as a 'loyal customer' in the sense they use it. I am loyal to companies that provide me the goods and services I want at a competitive price. If that means jumping ship now and then, then so be it. It's my money and I want to use it in the way that is most beneficial to me. D* and all the rest of the providers have an office full of bean counters to help them extract as much money from me as they can, it isn't my job to help them in that endeavor.

And switching just isn't that big a deal for me as I'm retired and everyday is a Saturday!!


----------



## Shades228

wco81 said:


> I got a couple of Direct Tivos way back in the day but I paid like $160 and I don't think I even got free HBO for awhile.
> 
> I had to go through retention to get the HR20 and the HR22 DVRs I have now.
> 
> I just got a 3D TV which is connected to the HR20. I expect a free DVR upgrade. I'm out of contract.


You could be in contract it wouldn't matter as you've already been informed due to 3D swap.


----------



## wco81

No I haven't gotten any new equipment from them in over 2 years.


----------



## Shades228

wco81 said:


> No I haven't gotten any new equipment from them in over 2 years.


3D swaps have nothing to do with anything other than having a specific error and calling DIRECTV.


----------



## wco81

I don't know what you're talking about by "3D swaps."

They haven't swapped anything for me.


----------



## RAD

wco81 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about by "3D swaps."
> 
> They haven't swapped anything for me.


If you have a HR20 or H20 and connect it to a 3D TV and tune to a 3D channel you'll get a popup error message with a code and phone number to call. That is supposed to tell the CSR to swap out that STB for a HR21 or H21 or greater that does support 3D for no charge.


----------



## wco81

Right, well I haven't requested that yet, partly because I wanted to see what was going to happen with the HR34.


----------



## Shades228

wco81 said:


> Right, well I haven't requested that yet, partly because I wanted to see what was going to happen with the HR34.


If you want something swapped due to a functionality issue they'll do it like for like. Anything else you're into your own pocket.


----------



## markrogo

Talking to retention is not a "bluff". They are called "customer retention". I read that as, "What can we do to keep you as a happy customer so you remain with us?" Not, "Hi, I'm threatening to cancel, make me stay." I have dealt with retention in the past; I have never threatened to cancel.

Of course, the HR34 is a different ball of wax for me, as many of you know.


----------



## dpeters11

You can get a deal from retention without even mentioning moving to another provider, other than to the computer. I got Sunday Ticket free by just asking them what kind of deal I qualified for.


----------



## johnp37

lparsons21 said:


> Like some here, I love the idea of the HR34 and what it brings to the table. But that is where it stops for me. I'm not going to pay the $399 for it, I might be convinced to pay $99 though.
> 
> But then, I'm not what many here refer to as a 'loyal customer' in the sense they use it. I am loyal to companies that provide me the goods and services I want at a competitive price. If that means jumping ship now and then, then so be it. It's my money and I want to use it in the way that is most beneficial to me. D* and all the rest of the providers have an office full of bean counters to help them extract as much money from me as they can, it isn't my job to help them in that endeavor.
> 
> And switching just isn't that big a deal for me as I'm retired and everyday is a Saturday!! [/QUOTE
> 
> +1 I'm with you brother. Your post could have been written by me. My sentiments EXACTLY. $399 for a machine I won't even own? I think not. My mama didn't raise a fool.


----------



## joed32

RAD said:


> If you have a HR20 or H20 and connect it to a 3D TV and tune to a 3D channel you'll get a popup error message with a code and phone number to call. That is supposed to tell the CSR to swap out that STB for a HR21 or H21 or greater that does support 3D for no charge.


I've been thinking about doing that, I have 2 HR24s, 1 HR21 and 2 HR20s. I can record 3D on the HR20s and watch the programming on one of the newer units using Whole Home so I'm not too anxious to give up units that are working and maybe getting replacements that have problems.


----------



## Alan Gordon

markrogo said:


> Talking to retention is not a "bluff". They are called "customer retention". I read that as, "What can we do to keep you as a happy customer so you remain with us?" Not, "Hi, I'm threatening to cancel, make me stay." I have dealt with retention in the past; I have never threatened to cancel.


Don't you have to "bluff" in order to get the retention in the first place?!

~Alan


----------



## lparsons21

Alan Gordon said:


> Don't you have to "bluff" in order to get the retention in the first place?!
> 
> ~Alan


Sometimes, not always. Usually saying 'cancel' at the voice prompt gets you there. Or like last time for me, I wanted to drop from Premier. First I got a normal CSR, then he said I need to transfer you to the place that handles that. That was retention.

I never said cancel at the prompts, just change programming.


----------



## Alan Gordon

lparsons21 said:


> Sometimes, not always. Usually saying 'cancel' at the voice prompt gets you there. Or like last time for me, I wanted to drop from Premier. First I got a normal CSR, then he said I need to transfer you to the place that handles that. That was retention.
> 
> I never said cancel at the prompts, just change programming.


Yeah... well, saying "cancel" at the prompt is bluffing... regardless of whether or not you talk to a person or the computer, IMO.

~Alan


----------



## billsharpe

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... well, saying "cancel" at the prompt is bluffing... regardless of whether or not you talk to a person or the computer, IMO.
> 
> ~Alan


"Cancel" is not bluffing if you really intend to cancel as I did.

I was an original subscriber to DirecTV and paid over $700 -- and that was with a Hughes retiree discount -- for an SD receiver many moons ago. At least I owned the unit. I eventually switched to cable, then back to DirecTV, and finally to FiOS in October. That's three switches in about 20 years.


----------



## RAD

Whenever I called to get to retention I've always started the conversation saying I have no plans to cancel but I know you are the folks that get things done. Once they know that I've had no problems in getting assistance in getting them to fix whatever the problem/issue is.


----------



## Alan Gordon

billsharpe said:


> "Cancel" is not bluffing if you really intend to cancel as I did.


I guess I should have clarified. I was referring to people who do not intend to cancel.

~Alan


----------



## lparsons21

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah... well, saying "cancel" at the prompt is bluffing... regardless of whether or not you talk to a person or the computer, IMO.
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah you could look at it that way I suppose. But in reality, they set up their phone system and used 'cancel' as a synonym for 'retention'! 

I've not used it that way, when I want to cancel I'm not ever bluffing. I'm calling to cancel.

But the reality of it is that you shouldn't even have to do that. The CSR's should be able to more than they can now. But that is D*'s decision to do it the way they do. I sure didn't have any input into how they want to handle things when the customer is irritated. Did you?


----------



## Alan Gordon

lparsons21 said:


> Yeah you could look at it that way I suppose. But in reality, they set up their phone system and used 'cancel' as a synonym for 'retention'!
> 
> I've not used it that way, when I want to cancel I'm not ever bluffing. I'm calling to cancel.
> 
> But the reality of it is that you shouldn't even have to do that. The CSR's should be able to more than they can now. But that is D*'s decision to do it the way they do. I sure didn't have any input into how they want to handle things when the customer is irritated. Did you?


I guess it all comes down to how one looks at things, and does things.

To me, the whole point of "customer retention" is to keep customers. Unless you're planning on ACTUALLY cancelling, you're just a subscriber looking for a deal...

~Alan


----------



## lparsons21

You say that as if it is a bad thing. 

It is my money and I want the most I can get for it. If that means using their own system to my benefit, well good for me. I didn't make the rules, just have to figure out how to make them benefit me the most.

You are free to just throw money at them though. I wouldn't care, and D* would love it!


----------



## Alan Gordon

lparsons21 said:


> You say that as if it is a bad thing.
> 
> It is my money and I want the most I can get for it. If that means using their own system to my benefit, well good for me. I didn't make the rules, just have to figure out how to make them benefit me the most.
> 
> You are free to just throw money at them though. I wouldn't care, and D* would love it!


I won't judge someone for getting the best deal they can get on something. I'm certainly going to attempt to get an HR34 for the least amount of money possible.

I just don't agree with those who game the system by pretending they're going to leave if they don't have any intention of following through. 

~Alan


----------



## lparsons21

For all my blathering, I seldom call to do anything. If D* would allow for cancelling all packages and premiums online, I doubt I would call them at all.

In my time with Dish, I only called/chatted (chat most often) to get some deal that I read about. All other interactions were me and my handy browser.

With D*, you have to call to cancel the premiums or downgrade a package. I find that irritating as hell, so when I call to do that, I also look for a deal. If I could cancel/change without the call, I wouldn't do that. I figure if they are going to make me call and sit on hold for a bit, I want to be paid for my time!!


----------



## Alan Gordon

lparsons21 said:


> For all my blathering, I seldom call to do anything. If D* would allow for cancelling all packages and premiums online, I doubt I would call them at all.
> 
> In my time with Dish, I only called/chatted (chat most often) to get some deal that I read about. All other interactions were me and my handy browser.
> 
> With D*, you have to call to cancel the premiums or downgrade a package. I find that irritating as hell, so when I call to do that, I also look for a deal. If I could cancel/change without the call, I wouldn't do that. I figure if they are going to make me call and sit on hold for a bit, I want to be paid for my time!!


LOL!!! 

~Alan


----------



## Jerry_K

lparsons21 said:


> For all my blathering, I seldom call to do anything. If D* would allow for cancelling all packages and premiums online, I doubt I would call them at all.
> 
> In my time with Dish, I only called/chatted (chat most often) to get some deal that I read about. All other interactions were me and my handy browser.
> 
> With D*, you have to call to cancel the premiums or downgrade a package. I find that irritating as hell, so when I call to do that, I also look for a deal. If I could cancel/change without the call, I wouldn't do that. I figure if they are going to make me call and sit on hold for a bit, I want to be paid for my time!!


The DirecTV diode.


----------



## BigCat

how long do you have to be gone from D* to be able to come back as a "new" customer?


----------



## Shades228

BigCat said:


> how long do you have to be gone from D* to be able to come back as a "new" customer?


2 years


----------



## rsblaski

BigCat said:


> how long do you have to be gone from D* to be able to come back as a "new" customer?


Not that I plan to do this, but what if a subscriber who is out of contract would cancel and then have a wife or other family member sign up. Could they qualify as a new subscriber with all the new subscriber goodies?


----------



## Shades228

rsblaski said:


> Not that I plan to do this, but what if a subscriber who is out of contract would cancel and then have a wife or other family member sign up. Could they qualify as a new subscriber with all the new subscriber goodies?


They have a fraud department that can catch this. Of course some people get away with it so I'm sure people will pipe up how they've done it or whatever but YMMV. It is considered fraudulent in DIRECTV's eyes.


----------



## davring

Shades228 said:


> They have a fraud department that can catch this. Of course some people get away with it so I'm sure people will pipe up how they've done it or whatever but YMMV. It is considered fraudulent in DIRECTV's eyes.


I'm not sure fraudulent is the term I would use, maybe sleezy or shady


----------



## wco81

Don't they try to lure you back too?


----------



## RunnerFL

davring said:


> I'm not sure fraudulent is the term I would use, maybe sleezy or shady


Fraud is fraud, there aren't differing degrees of fraud.


----------



## davring

RunnerFL said:


> Fraud is fraud, there aren't differing degrees of fraud.


Many elected officials in Florida don't seem to understand that...


----------



## adkinsjm

"RunnerFL" said:


> Fraud is fraud, there aren't differing degrees of fraud.


Is there anything in the terms of service that prohibits this?


----------



## RunnerFL

davring said:


> Many elected officials in Florida don't seem to understand that...


Yeah well this isn't a political forum.


----------



## RunnerFL

adkinsjm said:


> Is there anything in the terms of service that prohibits this?


Sorry I don't have the TOS memorized. Feel free to read through it at directv.com.


----------



## Jerry_K

Please do read the agreement. I am no lawyer, but it seems there is no prohibition for anyone signing up for service. All the mumbo jumbo about two years yada yada yada.


----------



## dpeters11

Though not sure if just because it's not in the agreement, it can't be a business rule.


----------



## wco81

Obviously D* won't let a habitual churner keep getting new subscriber deals, kind of like the people who sign up for credit card reward points or airline miles over and over and then cancel the card.

But if the previous subscriber subscribed to premiums and/or NFL ST, why wouldn't D* try to entice them back, whether it's within the two year window or not?


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> Obviously D* won't let a habitual churner keep getting new subscriber deals, kind of like the people who sign up for credit card reward points or airline miles over and over and then cancel the card.
> 
> But if the previous subscriber subscribed to premiums and/or NFL ST, why wouldn't D* try to entice them back, whether it's within the two year window or not?


Keep in mind there is a difference between a "New Customer" and a "Returning Customer". They can entice you to come back within those 2 years but I don't think you'd be considered "New" if that were the case. They may have some other deal to get you as a "Returning Customer".


----------



## Jerry_K

IIRC when I cancelled for cable DirecTV hit me up with deal after deal if I would come back. Free this and free that whatever was the flavor of the day. Of course because I had superior DVRs there was no way I was going back then. When I finally did reup years later, they gave me the standard 3 months of premiums free, free install etc.


----------



## markrogo

Alan Gordon said:


> Don't you have to "bluff" in order to get the retention in the first place?!
> 
> ~Alan


No. There used to be an 800 number to call to ring them directly. Last time I needed retention it still existed.


----------



## gio12

rsblaski said:


> Not that I plan to do this, but what if a subscriber who is out of contract would cancel and then have a wife or other family member sign up. Could they qualify as a new subscriber with all the new subscriber goodies?


They should be! Mt wife signed us up for DIRECTV before we were married on her account at another address. She no longer wants DIRECTV or the account her her name. I SHOULD be able to cancel her account and then allow ME to set-up an account as a new subscriber. Same address or not. Its MY account and I am a NEW subscriber, right?

I bet some courts would agree with this. I might look into this if I can't get a HR34 in some time for a reasonable price after 11 yrs of being a DIRECTV customer with now DVR or recover discounts, freebies, etc.


----------



## Herdfan

gio12 said:


> I bet some courts would agree with this.


I'll bet they wouldn't. There is no right to DirecTV service and DirecTV can choose who becomes a customer and who can't. They reject new customers every day, usually based on credit. But it is their decision and no court is going to get involved.


----------



## wco81

IIRC from other threads, HR34 is the only DVR with over 50 season passes?


----------



## gio12

Herdfan said:


> I'll bet they wouldn't. There is no right to DirecTV service and DirecTV can choose who becomes a customer and who can't. They reject new customers every day, usually based on credit. But it is their decision and no court is going to get involved.


And based on what? 800 credit score, I never have been a directv customer and directv service was also here when we moved in. So I should and would be a new customer. I bet if someone usher hard enough, they would win. 800+ CS will not make it easier for them to turn me down.

Again, its not the route I am going to take, but would think of it it came down to hard ball.


----------



## RunnerFL

gio12 said:


> And based on what? 800 credit score, I never have been a directv customer and directv service was also here when we moved in. So I should and would be a new customer. I bet if someone usher hard enough, they would win. 800+ CS will not make it easier for them to turn me down.
> 
> Again, its not the route I am going to take, but would think of it it came down to hard ball.


According to DirecTV you would NOT be a new customer, especially if your wife still lived there.

Just go ahead and move to FiOs, you've been threatening to do so in every post for about a year now. Pull the trigger.


----------



## trh

gio12 said:


> They should be! Mt wife signed us up for DIRECTV before we were married on her account at another address. She no longer wants DIRECTV or the account her her name. I SHOULD be able to cancel her account and then allow ME to set-up an account as a new subscriber. Same address or not. Its MY account and I am a NEW subscriber, right?
> 
> I bet some courts would agree with this. I might look into this if I can't get a HR34 in some time for a reasonable price after 11 yrs of being a DIRECTV customer with now DVR or recover discounts, freebies, etc.


You can't be a subscriber with 11 years of service and a new subscriber.


----------



## dsw2112

wco81 said:


> IIRC from other threads, HR34 is the only DVR with over 50 season passes?


The new Tivo (THR22) has unlimited season passes.


----------



## Jerry_K

I forgot to mention that when I reupped they offered free equipment too. I did not want leased equipment and was holding out for the TiVo interface.

When my dad lived with me in the same house, I called DTV and they said that he was a different customer even tho at the same address. For example let's say you rented out a room in your home to Joe Flebietz. You would not want Joe on your account. So Joe could have his own account. Same address.


----------



## Herdfan

gio12 said:


> And based on what? 800 credit score, I never have been a directv customer and directv service was also here when we moved in. So I should and would be a new customer.


I never said you would not. My statement was directed at a court deciding you are a new customer. I still stand that statement. DirecTV can deny to provide service to anyone they want to as long as it is not because that person is a member of a protected class.


----------



## gio12

RunnerFL said:


> According to DirecTV you would NOT be a new customer, especially if your wife still lived there.
> 
> Just go ahead and move to FiOs, you've been threatening to do so in every post for about a year now. Pull the trigger.


Had AT&T uverse for 30 days. decided to stick it out with DIRECTV a little longer. Just was not ready to switch and service was not better than DIRECTV. About the same and I don't want to lose my shows yet before switching.

Sorry, if wife is here or not, i would be a NEW customer as I have never had a account in my name. In matter of fact, the account is under her maiden name. She installed it before we were married. So i should be a new customer.


----------



## jahgreen

Herdfan said:


> I never said you would not. My statement was directed at a court deciding you are a new customer. I still stand that statement. DirecTV can deny to provide service to anyone they want to as long as it is not because that person is a member of a protected class.


Absolutely correct.

Nobody has an enforceable legal right to new customer deals. If DirecTV says you aren't because your wife had an account in the same house, no court anywhere is going to do anything but laugh you out of court.

I'd like some of the action on any bet otherwise.


----------



## RunnerFL

gio12 said:


> Sorry, if wife is here or not, i would be a NEW customer as I have never had a account in my name. In matter of fact, the account is under her maiden name. She installed it before we were married. So i should be a new customer.


That doesn't matter to DirecTV. Same address, same occupants, same account.


----------



## kymikes

RunnerFL said:


> That doesn't matter to DirecTV. Same address, same occupants, same account.


Well I don't think he has a 'legal' right to new customer status but if the account is in his wife's maiden name, he might have a fighting chance. If Sally Jones calls and cancels because she is moving and a few days later, Tom Smith calls to request new service, this might fly as I doubt that DTV checks closely enough to see that Sally Jones is now Sally Smith. It is a 'crap shoot' but it is possible.


----------



## RunnerFL

kymikes said:


> Well I don't think he has a 'legal' right to new customer status but if the account is in his wife's maiden name, he might have a fighting chance. If Sally Jones calls and cancels because she is moving and a few days later, Tom Smith calls to request new service, this might fly as I doubt that DTV checks closely enough to see that Sally Jones is now Sally Smith. It is a 'crap shoot' but it is possible.


The chances are not very likely. A friend of mine went through a divorce and his wife moved out. The wife cancelled their DirecTV account because it was in her name. DirecTV is not letting him create a new account now because of this.


----------



## trh

RunnerFL said:


> The chances are not very likely. A friend of mine went through a divorce and his wife moved out. The wife cancelled their DirecTV account because it was in her name. DirecTV is not letting him create a new account now because of this.


While the person being discussed didn't go through a divorce and wants to try this just to get a deal, your friend has different circumstances. I think he should send an email to Ellen's office explaining his situation. with the divorce rate as high as it is, I would think they have a process on how to handle this. They can't afford to deny service to that large of a market (but not sure if they would classify him as a new customer with all the deals associated with that).


----------



## RunnerFL

trh said:


> While the person being discussed didn't go through a divorce and wants to try this just to get a deal, your friend has different circumstances. I think he should send an email to Ellen's office explaining his situation. with the divorce rate as high as it is, I would think they have a process on how to handle this. They can't afford to deny service to that large of a market (but not sure if they would classify him as a new customer with all the deals associated with that).


He emailed Ellen a few months ago, she stuck to the company line of not creating new accounts "for the same person at the same address". He gave up and went with Comcrap.


----------



## crawdad62

I can't believe people would go through so much trouble just to get this thing. Wait a while+it'll become available more widespread+Directv won't want to lose you and they'll eventually offer this=win.

Sounds like Veruca Salt.... I want it NOW!


----------



## CCarncross

RunnerFL said:


> The chances are not very likely. A friend of mine went through a divorce and his wife moved out. The wife cancelled their DirecTV account because it was in her name. DirecTV is not letting him create a new account now because of this.


Wasnt there an issue with unpaid balances or non-returned receivers involved though?


----------



## lparsons21

CCarncross said:


> Wasnt there an issue with unpaid balances or non-returned receivers involved though?


Yes, that was part of his saga!


----------



## RunnerFL

CCarncross said:


> Wasnt there an issue with unpaid balances or non-returned receivers involved though?


Nope


----------



## RunnerFL

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, that was part of his saga!


Umm, no, not for my friend, whom CCarncross was asking me about, it wasn't.


----------



## lparsons21

RunnerFL said:


> Umm, no, not for my friend, whom CCarncross was asking me about, it wasn't.


OK. Just thought your friend was the guy that went on and on and on about this kind of issue. Sorry for the mis-assumption.


----------



## RunnerFL

lparsons21 said:


> OK. Just thought your friend was the guy that went on and on and on about this kind of issue. Sorry for the mis-assumption.


Nope, my friend isn't even a member here.


----------



## Jerry_K

Remember the days when everyone "moved" to get locals? 

Again I will state that DirecTV was willing, nay eager, to have a new customer at the same address even using the same dish, when my dad moved in with us. They were trying to peddle leased units and if he stayed on my account he would have owned units. He wanted to pay his own way until he heard how much the monthly bill would be. Depression frugality overcame pride very quickly.


----------



## adam1115

RunnerFL said:


> Fraud is fraud, there aren't differing degrees of fraud.


It would only be fraud if it was a fake person, a wife you didn't have.

If you have a spouse, there's nothing fraudulent about them signing up as a new directv customer.

Last I checked my wife is an adult able to enter into a contract for services with a company under her own name.


----------



## Herdfan

adam1115 said:


> It would only be fraud if it was a fake person, a wife you didn't have.
> 
> If you have a spouse, there's nothing fraudulent about them signing up as a new directv customer.
> 
> Last I checked my wife is an adult able to enter into a contract for services with a company under her own name.


If it violates the TOS, it is fraudulent. It may not be criminal fraud, but it is fraud. There may not be jail time for doing it, but DirecTV is not required to provide the service either.


----------



## Jerry_K

Just gotta accept that DTV values folks they don't yet know more than folks they do know. All you gotta do is become unknown to DTV and you are good to go.


----------



## RunnerFL

Jerry_K said:


> Just gotta accept that DTV values folks they don't yet know more than folks they do know.


That pretty much sums it up, yes. It's unfortunate and it sucks but it's the facts.


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> That pretty much sums it up, yes. It's unfortunate and it sucks but it's the facts.


This is what happens when the marketplace choices are limited.


----------



## adam1115

Herdfan said:


> If it violates the TOS, it is fraudulent. It may not be criminal fraud, but it is fraud. There may not be jail time for doing it, but DirecTV is not required to provide the service either.


You are saying that the TOS dictates what other people who I have no control over do??

I'm pretty sure that's not enforceable, and no it isn't fraud. My wife and relatives do all kinds of things without my permission. I can't make them not sign up for DirecTV, that's ridiculous.

ETA, while you're at it, find it and point it out to me, because it doesn't say anything like that.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/customer_agreement


----------



## Herdfan

adam1115 said:


> ETA, while you're at it, find it and point it out to me, because it doesn't say anything like that.
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/customer_agreement


Doesn't have to. That is a *Customer* Agreement. If you are not yet a customer, the agreement does not apply. They can have any number of internal requirements to become a customer that are not part of the agreement.


----------



## Jerry_K

Hello, my name Jose Jimenez. I would like order the DirecTV. 

Hello, this is Tommy Finagle, could you please send out some HR34s. Yeah that's the ticket.

Hello, you can call me Jay or you can call me Ray, but ya doesn't has to call me Johnson. 

Get creative.


----------



## allenn

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

Best wishes!


----------



## RunnerFL

It's call "The right to refuse service". Every American business is entitled to it just like every American is entitled freedom of speech. They can refuse service for any reason they so choose as long as it does not violate your civil liberties.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo

:lol:I have been away from Directv for 21 months and they would not deal with me. I figure OK stay with my present provider until the 24 month period was up. Next thing I know my son(26 and still living at home) Set up an account with Directv and got HR34 and 2 H25's for my home. My sons billing on his credit card and cell phone(on my account).


----------



## adam1115

So I'm out of contract. I could switch to the hopper with Dish, or I could get the HR34. Oh wait, no I can't, it shows 'available soon' on their website and retention says they aren't available to existing customers.

:sigh:


----------



## dpeters11

"adam1115" said:


> So I'm out of contract. I could switch to the hopper with Dish, or I could get the HR34. Oh wait, no I can't, it shows 'available soon' on their website and retention says they aren't available to existing customers.
> 
> :sigh:


It absolutely is available to current customers. You may not actually have been talking to retention, they aren't as easy to get to as they used to be.


----------



## inkahauts

I wonder if they are low on inventory.


----------



## wingrider01

Jerry_K said:


> Hello, my name Jose Jimenez. I would like order the DirecTV.
> 
> Hello, this is Tommy Finagle, could you please send out some HR34s. Yeah that's the ticket.
> 
> Hello, you can call me Jay or you can call me Ray, but ya doesn't has to call me Johnson.
> 
> Get creative.


get creative as you want, unless you can supply full credit histories and a valid crdit card for those names you are pretty much out of luck no matter what you call yourself


----------



## johnp37

adam1115 said:


> So I'm out of contract. I could switch to the hopper with Dish, or I could get the HR34. Oh wait, no I can't, it shows 'available soon' on their website and retention says they aren't available to existing customers.
> 
> :sigh:


"Available soon"?? What a joke! That statement for the HMC34 has been a fixture on DTV's receiver page since January. If in fact it is available for ordering by us, the long time rank and file you would't know it. 
FYI, DishBuy.com has the HR34 for $319.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

inkahauts said:


> I wonder if they are low on inventory.


I doubt there's a shortage. SolidSignal has quite a few of the on hand so I suspect DIRECTV does too. I haven't heard anything to the contrary.

Mike


----------



## byroan

johnp37 said:


> "Available soon"?? What a joke! That statement for the HMC34 has been a fixture on DTV's receiver page since January. If in fact it is available for ordering by us, the long time rank and file you would't know it.
> FYI, DishBuy.com has the HR34 for $319.


I can't get Dishbuy.com to load.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

johnp37 said:


> "Available soon"?? What a joke! That statement for the HMC34 has been a fixture on DTV's receiver page since January. If in fact it is available for ordering by us, the long time rank and file you would't know it.
> FYI, DishBuy.com has the HR34 for $319.


It's DishBuys.com with an "s".

Has anyone ever ordered one from these guys?


----------



## johnp37

TheRatPatrol said:


> It's DishBuys.com with an "s".
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered one from these guys?


Sorry, my bad. Didn't notice I left out the "s". Have not purchased from them but their website claims "authorized" Directv retailer, for what it's worth.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

johnp37 said:


> "Available soon"?? What a joke! That statement for the HMC34 has been a fixture on DTV's receiver page since January. If in fact it is available for ordering by us, the long time rank and file you would't know it.
> FYI, DishBuy.com has the HR34 for $319.


Its down to $299 now. Link


----------



## ewkplymi

I previously had called Directv customer service and retention a few times to upgrade to an HR34 and was never offered a deal; However, I called yesterday and asked for retention and asked them what they could do for me in the way of pricing to upgrade to an HR34. I was out of contract with them. The best they would do is 149.00 and a refund for the install. The install is to take place tomorrow. They also offered HBO for free for 3 months. Maybe there is hope.....


----------



## adam1115

I just saw a commercial advertising the recording of 5 shows.

It still doesn't show up on their website, so still can't upgrade.


----------



## sigma1914

adam1115 said:


> I just saw a commercial advertising the recording of 5 shows.
> 
> It still doesn't show up on their website, so still can't upgrade.


Yes you can, just call.


----------



## dpeters11

You can upgrade, just call them. Depending on your current setup, you can also get one from an authorized retailer, though you will need to pay the full lease price. But if you aren't currently on a SWM system, or if you end up with more than 8 tuners total, or have an R15 etc on your account, you'll need to go directly through DirecTV.


----------



## adam1115

Just got a free HR-34 plus free HD for a year!


----------



## gully_foyle

I have found that, while they do discriminate against current customers pretty terribly (I suspect that 10-20% of our bills subsidize the current new-customer give-aways), that you can get them to cut you a break if you have been with them long enough. I got a great deal on a HR34 not too long ago, even though I was (once again) under contract. Sure, I had to pound on them for a while, but they did give in. 

Being a customer uninterrupted since 1994 may have something to do with it. I did point it out.


----------



## BlueRidgePro

I've been swapping back and forth between DTV and Dish every two years for a long time (next swap will be my 6th). 

There's always a new subscriber deal. Often a "please come back" offer that they initiate!

I get the latest new equipment, plus 1 year of discounted service - for half the contract period. Work out the costs & you'll be amazed! I surprised that more people haven't figured it out.

A few hours of reprogramming every 2 years and getting used to different channel numbers is the only PITA, 

It's sad that this is the way it is, but it is what it is. I suspect those who stick with one provider and pay the non-discounted rates are subsidizing my installation costs, new equipment and lower costs.


----------



## CCarncross

BlueRidgePro said:


> I've been swapping back and forth between DTV and Dish every two years for a long time (next swap will be my 6th).
> 
> There's always a new subscriber deal. Often a "please come back" offer that they initiate!
> 
> I get the latest new equipment, plus 1 year of discounted service - for half the contract period. Work out the costs & you'll be amazed! I surprised that more people haven't figured it out.
> 
> A few hours of reprogramming every 2 years and getting used to different channel numbers is the only PITA,
> 
> It's sad that this is the way it is, but it is what it is. I suspect those who stick with one provider and pay the non-discounted rates are subsidizing my installation costs, new equipment and lower costs.


Yes we are...and it doesnt seem to bother you in the least...tells alot about you.


----------



## RunnerFL

BlueRidgePro said:


> I've been swapping back and forth between DTV and Dish every two years for a long time (next swap will be my 6th).
> 
> There's always a new subscriber deal. Often a "please come back" offer that they initiate!
> 
> I get the latest new equipment, plus 1 year of discounted service - for half the contract period. Work out the costs & you'll be amazed! I surprised that more people haven't figured it out.
> 
> A few hours of reprogramming every 2 years and getting used to different channel numbers is the only PITA,
> 
> It's sad that this is the way it is, but it is what it is. I suspect those who stick with one provider and pay the non-discounted rates are subsidizing my installation costs, new equipment and lower costs.


Not only that but we're paying for YOUR installation and new equipment costs. Gee thanks!


----------



## pfp

RunnerFL said:


> Not only that but we're paying for YOUR installation and new equipment costs. Gee thanks!


I believe the point is that you can thank the service providers as this "game" is THEIR design.


----------



## lparsons21

pfp said:


> I believe the point is that you can thank the service providers as this "game" is THEIR design.


Absolutely!

We as the buyer/subscribers didn't make the rules, write the contracts or decide who is or is not a 'new' customer. As consumers of their product we have a responsibility to ourselves to get the best possible deal for us under the rules they decided on.


----------



## Jon J

CCarncross said:


> Yes we are...and it doesnt seem to bother you in the least...tells alot about you.





RunnerFL said:


> Not only that but we're paying for YOUR installation and new equipment costs. Gee thanks!


And that's the OP's fault how?


----------



## RunnerFL

Jon J said:


> And that's the OP's fault how?


I think I'm lost here.... I didn't quote the OP so why would you think I was responding to the OP?


----------



## dpeters11

What the companies should do, after someone switches back and forth like clockwork, is to stop offering the come back deals.


----------



## lparsons21

dpeters11 said:


> What the companies should do, after someone switches back and forth like clockwork, is to stop offering the come back deals.


If the bean counters and marketing gurus at the respective companies thought that was in their best interest, they'd do it in a heartbeat! But since they don't, it must not be something they think will make them more money.


----------



## wrj

CCarncross said:


> Yes we are...and it doesnt seem to bother you in the least...tells alot about you.


I've been with DTV for quite some time. That is my choice. However, I can't blame someone for jumping around if companies continue to throw incentives at them to act in this manner. If Directv or Dish really wanted to keep a partnership with its customer base more than attract new customers (who are probably their old customers from a few years prior), they might handle the situation differently.

But that's business. The main focus has always been on new customers rather than retaining the current customers.


----------



## HinterXGames

pfp said:


> I believe the point is that you can thank the service providers as this "game" is THEIR design.


Actually, I would disagree. Pretty sure the rules of economics and competition created the 'game'.


----------



## BlueRidgePro

Sorry to start a debate. It was not my intention.

I was simply pointing out the economics of "the game" as you have named it.

Do the math - it's far cheaper to switch every two years. The new equipment is an added bonus.

I don't make the rules - the sat companies do. I'm simply optimizing my cost-benefit. You subsidize my lower cost because you elect to by staying put.

Did you ever consider that when you tell the call rep "I've been a customer for 20 years and never have gotten and deals or upgrades" that there's a call handling script that says "no need to give this guy anything - he's not going anywhere"?

The "game" only exists because most customers do not evaluate the costs and react. The companies depend on inertia or reluctance to change keeping people paying higher costs for older equipment. Face it, Sat TV is a commodity. DTV and Dish have essentially the same offerings, same prices, and same technology. Unfortunatly also the same customer service. Their marketing tries hard to differentiate, but I've found no discernible difference.

If a larger number of customers started to switch to take advantage of new customer incentives, the companies would quickly lose the incentive to play "the game" and start respecting loyal customers instead of chasing new ones.

We'd all be happier then. In the meantime, do the math!


----------



## billsharpe

I moved from Theta Cable to DirecTV to Adelphia to TimeWarner to DirecTV to FiOS over the past 30-some years. Adelphia to TimeWarner was involuntary as Adelphia went out of business. The other changes had nothing to do with price, although the last switch did save me $40 per month for the first year and $20 per month for the second year.

It's easy to remember that CBS is 2 on DirecTV and 502 on FiOS. If I forget, FiOS pops up a little box telling me to hit the red C key to watch channel 2 in HD.

And the new equipment is nice...


----------



## Sixto

Considering what it cost just 5-6 years ago for a high-end DVR, just checked and the Series3 receipt was $994.58 in 2006, today these numbers don't seem so bad, especially when a new high-end cell every year is $200-$300. It is what it is, and a good DVR from Solid Signal should last a good 2-3 years until the next big thing. 

The HR34 is somewhat the exception since it was first shown late 2010, so we're already in the 3rd year, but the HR44 seems like it will be a great investment.

And Dish isn't an option in some geographies if you watch sports. No RSN's, thus not a player.


----------



## Sixto

Actually it was worse in 2004, man we've come a long way!


Code:


Order date: 	  	       xx-xx-2004 xx:xx:xx PM
Products ordered:
    	SKU: 	  	        HR10-63
    	Product: 	  	DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Upgraded to 63 HD Hours
    	Quantity: 	  	1
    	Item price: 	  	$ 1,299.00


----------



## tpm1999

Sixto said:


> Actually it was worse in 2004, man we've come a long way!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Order date: 	  	       xx-xx-2004 xx:xx:xx PM
> Products ordered:
> SKU: 	  	        HR10-63
> Product: 	  	DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo Upgraded to 63 HD Hours
> Quantity: 	  	1
> Item price: 	  	$ 1,299.00


Back then that was the only in home way of recording HD...except for DVHS...which I even thought of buying into (glad I didn't).


----------



## dpeters11

Switching that often would drive me nuts. I'm happy with my equipment, the channels I get in HD. Time Warner is horrible here in picture quality, and I have no interest in the Hopper. Last time I used a Dish DVR at my in laws, I couldn't figure the thing out.

I'll stay put.


----------



## Sixto

dpeters11 said:


> Switching that often would drive me nuts. I'm happy with my equipment, the channels I get in HD. Time Warner is horrible here in picture quality, and I have no interest in the Hopper. Last time I used a Dish DVR at my in laws, I couldn't figure the thing out.
> 
> I'll stay put.


I'm with you, it takes years to fine tune a great setup, and then continue to fine tune it, and get the family happy, and investment in time to understand every technical detail of the system and screen, and investment in dollars for backup scenarios, and memorization of the button presses without looking, ...


----------



## lparsons21

I've switched a few times and never took more than a day or two to get everything set up right. And about a week to have the channels I watch figured out.

It just is not a big deal to switch between D* and E* at all. Cable boxes are something else, but that is because they are such crap.

And for me the RSNs have no real value. I watch boxing and golf and neither of those depend on an RSN, and I can get all the football and other sports on ESPN and local channels.


----------



## dpeters11

The other thing is I honestly avoid the techs as much as possible. Just not many good experiences.


----------



## pfp

dpeters11 said:


> The other thing is I honestly avoid the techs as much as possible. Just not many good experiences.


Agree 100%
I've considered trying to get a genie but I don't want to waste my time waiting for a tech who may or may not show up and likely doesn't know as much as about i do about hooking this stuff up (and I don't claim to be an expert).


----------



## dpeters11

I self installed, but when I went SWM it took three tech appointments to get the Internet connected to the SWM cloud. Was about to take a fourth.


----------



## tigerwillow1

I pulled the plug and churned to E* last week. After many years with D* it was an emotionally tough thing to do, but after sitting there being the sucker subsidizing others' new equipment and lower rates, while being stuck with a dog-slow DVR, I got pushed close enough to the edge. The expired free HD and looming annual rate increase finished pushing me over. I beat the E* increase by a few days to duck one years worth of annual increases with the 12-month price lock. After a few days experience I feel like it's pretty much a tossup which service is the overall winner for me. D* does some things better, E* does some things better. The very best service was D* a couple of years ago, when the HR-22 was reasonably responsive and trick play worked in the program guide. To D*'s shame, the single biggest advantage of the E* DVR is that when you press a button, it responds in under a second. Imagine that from a computer!

After making the big leap the first time I don't think the emotional attachment will return, and if switching back in 2 years is the best deal, I'll do it. Forum posts make it sound like the response of an HR24 or Genie is tolerable. D* shouldn't have screwed up the software if they weren't willing to eat the cost of upgrading the hardware they ruined. I don't like the pricing games they play. It's their game, and switching providers to avoid being taken advantage of is an available loophole. I think both companies are idiots, and sticking it to long-term customers for short-term gain isn't going to work out in the end.


----------



## Hoosier205

tigerwillow1;3162511 said:


> ...but after sitting there being the sucker subsidizing others' new equipment and lower rates...


Welcome to every television service provider in North America.


----------



## dherndon

Continued from General Discussion Forum....

Can someone tell me if I DID manage to armtwist DTV into upgrading me to an HR34 whether it will perform better than the HR20-100s slowpoke I have now? That's my number one criteria for sticking with DTV from this point on. I'm tired of the slow DVR.

Dave.


----------



## dpeters11

In my experience, yes.


----------



## gully_foyle

pfp said:


> I believe the point is that you can thank the service providers as this "game" is THEIR design.


I've said before that they would probably do better and have much less churn if prices decreased the longer you've been with them. Cheap to get you in, then a jump in the second year, followed by a freeze or small drop each year thereafter. You leave and you lose.

For some reason though, spending $1000-2000 on a new customer always seems like a wise more over cutting loyal customers a $50/year break for staying. Maniacal business model.


----------



## CCarncross

dherndon said:


> Continued from General Discussion Forum....
> 
> Can someone tell me if I DID manage to armtwist DTV into upgrading me to an HR34 whether it will perform better than the HR20-100s slowpoke I have now? That's my number one criteria for sticking with DTV from this point on. I'm tired of the slow DVR.
> 
> Dave.


This is very subjective. My HR20 is very speedy...you may think its way too slow. Perhaps there is a problem with your HR20, like the HDD is failing? MY HR20 is faster than either of my HR22's, but at times my HR22's appear to run fine, other times they are very slow to respond. The biggest difference is my HR20 never seems to run slower, its pretty consistent. Most people agree that the HR24's are the fastest, even faster than the HR34's, but there are people that think the HR24's are too slow. SOme reports of slow HR24's turned out later to be determined to be a failing HDD or some other part that actually went bad causing it to be slow. Always something to check into.


----------



## billsharpe

When my HR20-700 started running slow about 18 months ago I followed all the suggestions at this forum without any lasting success. DirecTV would not replace my unit.

I switched to FiOS. My DVR from them was fine for a year, then slowed down in November. Verizon sent me a replacement unit overnight; it's been working fine for almost two months.

No provider is perfect, but FiOS is way ahead of the game, IMO, on this issue at least.


----------

